# Lily's Mum Credit Crunch Centre



## Guest

Please can I have a sticky for my bargain threads. They are very popular and people have voted to have a sticky as it would help forum members in this current economic climate.

many thanks.


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> Please can I have a sticky for my bargain threads. They are very popular and people have voted to have a sticky as it would help forum members in this current economic climate.
> 
> many thanks.


i allready gave you a sticky never mind got nother for ye


----------



## Ladywiccana

borderer said:


> i allready gave you a sticky never mind got nother for ye


*PMSL wot are you like grandad 

Well done dusty you deserve it keep us updated now wiv the latest bargains please and keep up the good work :thumbup1::aureola:*


----------



## Guest

*1.5 Metre (5 foot) Christmas Tree - £1.49 (plus £3.99 P&P) @ Halfcost*

Plenty of other bargains to bring average P&P down


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Wow thats a good buy! Can you find links so peeps can just click on em dusty?*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Wow thats a good buy! Can you find links so peeps can just click on em dusty?*


I tell you what - do you want me to wrap em up and deliver em for you too? lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

mrsdusty said:


> I tell you what - do you want me to wrap em up and deliver em for you too? lol


*PMSL YAY i knew youd get my christmas all sewn up for me pmsl well if ya dont ask ya dont get (even then you dont always get :lol::thumbsup*


----------



## Guest

*Sign Up for a FREE Sample of Lacoste Pink*

Touch of Pink triggers a delicious feeling of freedom and independence for the vivacious woman. Feminine heart notes of jasmine and violet are blended with fresh, fizzy notes of coriander leaves and blood orange, and soothed with soft sandalwood, musk, and vanilla. Complete the form provided to receive a FREE sample of Lacoste Pink.

REQUEST A FREE SAMPLE | Lacoste Parfums


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Way to go dusty  Keep em coming :thumbup1::aureola:*


----------



## Guest

Tescos - Half price Wine, from £1.64 Instore Only

Just been to Tesco and they are changing all the labels, the wine I brought for my Dad was Marino White @ just £1.64.

There was lots of other bottles for £2.49/2.59, but sorry I cant seem to remember them all, there seems to be lots more choice instore than online. 

Great for Xmas and if you buy 6 or more bottles you get 5% off...........

Some examples of the other wines on offer: Spy Mountain New Zealand Sauvignon £3.99 a bottle (Usually around £8)
Spy Mountain New Zealand Reisling just over £4 (Usually nearly £9)
Sileni New Zealand Sauvignon just over £4 .......(Usually nearly £9)
Tesco Finest Pinot Noir £4 ish a bottle...........normally £9

other bargains I spotted included Montana Chardonay under £4 a bottle!

Fill your boots...........offer on until Sunday I think!


----------



## Katie&Cody

Well done mrs dusty you deserve it, is there any way of adding a sticky to your profile so you can look at it without hunting?


----------



## Guest

*Merry Christmas Premium Gift Wrap Set - Was £5 Now £2.95 @ John Lewis [Free Delivery!]*

Ok, 'It's the thought that counts', but when you've gone to all the effort of choosing the perfect gift, why not make it look a million dollars? Even if it didn't cost that much!
This set comprises 4 x 2m rolls of Christmas themed wrapping paper in shades of silver and white, 20 x bows, 4 x 10m rolls of curling ribbon.
Different varietys available!
Buy Merry Christmas Premium Gift Wrap Set online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

mrsdusty said:


> *Sign Up for a FREE Sample of Lacoste Pink*
> 
> Touch of Pink triggers a delicious feeling of freedom and independence for the vivacious woman. Feminine heart notes of jasmine and violet are blended with fresh, fizzy notes of coriander leaves and blood orange, and soothed with soft sandalwood, musk, and vanilla. Complete the form provided to receive a FREE sample of Lacoste Pink.
> 
> REQUEST A FREE SAMPLE | Lacoste Parfums


Yayyyyyy!....my free samples on its way...i love this stuff just coming to the bottom of my bottle now...and itsjust a small bottle


----------



## jilly40

thanks hun just requested a sample x


----------



## Guest

*Dove & Lynx Gift Sets £2.00 @ Morrisons*

Starts Tomorrow, all the Lynx And Dove gift sets are £2

Bargain, The Lynx Spray Is £2.50 a can, and the shower gel is £1.90


----------



## Guest

Whats a sticky


----------



## Puppy Love

Christmas Wrap from John Lewis is now out of stock - Just tried to order some.

Thanks for this Mrs Dusty, its great to get a bargain - keep them coming.

Puppy Love x


----------



## Katie&Cody

mrsdusty said:


> *1.5 Metre (5 foot) Christmas Tree - £1.49 (plus £3.99 P&P) @ Halfcost*
> 
> Plenty of other bargains to bring average P&P down


That's brill just checked out their website!! Loads of bargains love the 300 xmas lights 4 £2.49!! Keep it up Dusty


----------



## Katie&Cody

mrsdusty said:


> *Dove & Lynx Gift Sets £2.00 @ Morrisons*
> 
> Starts Tomorrow, all the Lynx And Dove gift sets are £2
> 
> Bargain, The Lynx Spray Is £2.50 a can, and the shower gel is £1.90


This is brilliant, saw it on telly...what a bargain!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Matalan are doing 3 for 2 on 16 metres of wrapping paper, I can't remember exactly it is per soll but it's about £3, so that's a heck of a lot of wrapping for a few quid!!
Actually it's 3 for 2 on all their christmas shop!!


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Here got another one for ya dusty......house of frasier got a sale on up to 40% off certain items...20% off others and some 10%...but if you pay with a house of frasier card you get a further 20% off

I been shopping and got a whole 50% off a fiorelli purse gift set using my house of frasier card......so i bought around 8:001_tt2:.....thats all the women in my family sorted for christmas lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Forgot to mention...think it ends on the 12th too:thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody

There is an offer on the telly £8 for 18 bottles of Carslberg thing it was Somerfield...?


----------



## Guest

*[/Bestway 8' diameter. 26" deep Fast Set Pool £12.71 Delivered @ MandMDirect (RRP £49.99)
U]*

Looks pretty sturdy to me, might be good for the summer

Product Detail:
Sturdy pre-tested vinyl with extra strength side walls. 
Inflatable top ring. Easy draining. 
Heavy duty repair patch. 
Water capacity: 2300 litres. 
Pump not included. 
8' diameter. 26" deep
Colour: Midblue.

Need SO83 free delivery code for this price

Cheap Bestway 8 x 26 Fast Set Pool - M and M Direct


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*wow now thats a bargin Mrs D  how many u having and we will all come to yours in the summer  *


----------



## Guest

*Crumb Pet Novelty Tabletop Vacuum Cleaner - Black Sheep - was £5.99 now £1.87 - Amazon Filler*

Bagless-easy to empty Crumb Pet Black Sheep Vacuum Cleaner
Fun Yet Practical
Quickly Clears Away Crumbs from the Tabletop After Meals
Removable filter
Batteries and Instructions Included
Gift Boxed.

Amazon.co.uk: Crumb Pet Novelty Tabletop Vacuum Cleaner - Black Sheep: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Georges Mum

I bought some champagne reduced to tenner in asda a couple of days ago for christmas but i just decided to give it a test run!! Hey ho and its really drinkable! Not too overpowering but really nice! I'm going back to get a few bottles!!! :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

*6 TOYS £18.92 DELIVERED (OR EVEN LESS) AT LITTLEWOODS/KAYS/GREAT UNIVERSAL ETC*

poohs tea party £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2
piston cup race game £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2
"Cars" dinoco stage £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2
trekking backpack (annabel) £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2
super tower crane £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2
my first Baby Annabell twins £25.00 reduced to £12.50 and 3 for 2

all for £18.92 delivered all the above were £25 now £12.50 and on 2 for 3
then used £30 off code apparently for existing customers and ends 5pm tonight ???

the code is ZQ730

note the total can be £60 before the 3 for 2 discount is applied if it doesnt work try putting more items in basket to bring the amount up and then take the items you dont want out the basket and the code will still be applied.

Littlewoods - The Official UK Home Shopping Website


----------



## Ladywiccana

*WOW PMSL slow down girl hehe you'll av a burn out lmao *


----------



## Tasha

mrsdusty said:


> *Dove & Lynx Gift Sets £2.00 @ Morrisons*
> 
> Starts Tomorrow, all the Lynx And Dove gift sets are £2
> 
> Bargain, The Lynx Spray Is £2.50 a can, and the shower gel is £1.90


oh god does that mean I have another year of eating the stuff it tastes foul and boys just dont get a little goes a long way not helped by the excessive spraying in the adverts  oh well anyone got a link for candles or incense sticks scratch that best not light a match to close to mine big bang n all


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*woolies closing down sale starts today,  shame this country wont be the same wivout good old wollies *


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm going to get down there and get a large quantity of pic N mix, just for old times sake!! I'll mis Woolies!!!


----------



## Guest

*Tesco to announce today they are to have mega sale 50% off christmas food, toys,drink and gifts starting friday*

just heard tesco are to have a huge 50% off many ranges of items
To be announced and advertised this morning.
Tesco goes half-price on 1,000 product lines in pre-Christmas sale - Telegraph

quote from the telegraph:-
christmas food, drink, toys and gifts are all being slashed by 50 per cent at Tesco, the Daily Telegraph can disclose.


----------



## Katie&Cody

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *woolies closing down sale starts today,  shame this country wont be the same wivout good old wollies *


I spent £130.00 down there when ours closed down, it was one of the first couple weeks back - got all the kids pressis....i wish it wern't going!! It was a UK landmark almost, lol! :-(


----------



## Guest

*4 Carat Diamond Solataire 18ct white gold engagement ring £156,899.00 RRP £522,991.00*

Saw this bargain and couldn't believe my luck.

4.00 Carat F/IF Round Certified Diamond Solitaire Engagement Ring in 18ct Solid White Gold: Diamond Manufacturers: Amazon.co.uk: Jewellery & Watches

A saving of over a quarter of a million pounds, this is better value for money the the Aston Martin / CLK deal

N.B: NO XMAS DELIVERY

And the best bit (note the quotation marks)

"NOT CONVINCED YET?
Order it today and try it from the comfort of your own home.
Our No Questions Asked 30 day Full Money Back Guarantee gives you plenty time to consider your purchase"

Specs
Product Specifications
Jewellery Information 
Metal stamp: 750 Gold 
Metal: 18ct White Gold 
Material: 18ct White Gold 
Gem Type: Diamond 
Setting: Classic Solitaire Setting 
Ring Size: N 
Number Of Stones: 1 
Stone Weight: 4 carats 
Diamond Information 
Resizable: Y 
Stone Shape: Round Brilliant 
Minimum Colour: F 
Minimum clarity: IF 
Cut: Ideal Cut 
Symmetry: Excellent 
Polish: Excellent 
Fluorescence: None 
Minimum Total Carat Weight: 4.0 carats


----------



## Firealive

mrsdusty said:


> *Tesco to announce today they are to have mega sale 50% off christmas food, toys,drink and gifts starting friday*
> 
> just heard tesco are to have a huge 50% off many ranges of items
> To be announced and advertised this morning.
> Tesco goes half-price on 1,000 product lines in pre-Christmas sale - Telegraph
> 
> quote from the telegraph:-
> christmas food, drink, toys and gifts are all being slashed by 50 per cent at Tesco, the Daily Telegraph can disclose.


I have already bought loads!!!!!!!!! typical, I always miss the bargains.


----------



## terriermaid

i think ill be off to tescos tomorrow ,ive been so broke i havnt started yet:thumbup:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*woolies was a washout today not as good a bargin as people thought it would be only 10%-40% of items which were alreading in the sales so not a good bargin will be going to tescos tomorrow *


----------



## Guest

*75% off Christmas Trees & Decorations @ Tesco Direct*

Some examples
6ft pewter tinsel tree was £30 now £7.50
White LED ball lights was £30 now £7.50
Pre-Lit Battery Icicle Wreath was £15 now £3.75
5ft wreath was £60 now £15

These are coming through in the basket showing the full price first so i used the £13 off £90 spend on the items in my order and got 2 lots of the ball lights, 2 of the icicle wreaths, guitar hero air guitar rocker & wall-e operation game for £24.64 

I think the code i had on my account was £13 off £90 XXC7NM
other codes that can be used are £10 off £70 XXNKNQ 
& £5 off £25 TDXR-NCRC only one code can be used per order though


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Blossom Hill White Zinfandel in Lidl for £4.75. It's normally nearly £6! xx


----------



## Georges Mum

mrsdusty said:


> *4 Carat Diamond Solataire 18ct white gold engagement ring £156,899.00 RRP £522,991.00*
> 
> Saw this bargain and couldn't believe my luck.
> 
> 4.00 Carat F/IF Round Certified Diamond Solitaire Engagement Ring in 18ct Solid White Gold: Diamond Manufacturers: Amazon.co.uk: Jewellery & Watches
> 
> A saving of over a quarter of a million pounds, this is better value for money the the Aston Martin / CLK deal
> 
> N.B: NO XMAS DELIVERY
> 
> And the best bit (note the quotation marks)
> 
> "NOT CONVINCED YET?
> Order it today and try it from the comfort of your own home.
> Our No Questions Asked 30 day Full Money Back Guarantee gives you plenty time to consider your purchase"
> 
> Specs
> Product Specifications
> Jewellery Information
> Metal stamp: 750 Gold
> Metal: 18ct White Gold
> Material: 18ct White Gold
> Gem Type: Diamond
> Setting: Classic Solitaire Setting
> Ring Size: N
> Number Of Stones: 1
> Stone Weight: 4 carats
> Diamond Information
> Resizable: Y
> Stone Shape: Round Brilliant
> Minimum Colour: F
> Minimum clarity: IF
> Cut: Ideal Cut
> Symmetry: Excellent
> Polish: Excellent
> Fluorescence: None
> Minimum Total Carat Weight: 4.0 carats


I'll have a couple of those please!:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'll order 3, do they sell the £50 note toilet paper I like so much too? I could keep it in my solid gold Jewelry box in My boudoir in the west wing of my country estate.!
Holy S**T!!!!!! I wish!!!


----------



## Georges Mum

Holy Sh1T!!! indeedy!!!:scared:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I'm complaining about Tecso, My hub always has 4 tins of Guinness for Breakfast on christmas morning (with the fry) so I went to buy some in Tesco as they have the 3 boxes for £20, or 2 for £16 but every Tesco near me is sold out!! GRRRRRRR


----------



## Guest

*In The Night Garden: Makka Pakka Bubble Bath just £1.99 Delivered @ Play.com*

Thought this would be a great filler item and something a young child may appreciate. Plus at £1.99 its a bargain.

This In The Night Garden Figure contains delightful foaming bubble bath! Pressing Makka Pakka's head makes his arms move!

Hope someone finds this useful.

Enjoy and Merry Xmas!Play.com (UK) : In The Night Garden: Makka Pakka Bubble Bath : Gadgets - Free Delivery


----------



## Sitmus

Pretty sure no one is interested, but.

Farcry 2 - xbox 360 - £17.99


----------



## Guest

*John Lewis Stripe / Spot Towel Bale (Red / Green) - Was £19.00 Now £9.25 Delivered @ John Lewis*

Lovely towels to give as a Christmas gift or for a guest to use. 2 spotted and 1 striped hand towel are baled together and tied with cream satin ribbon.
Each hand towel measures W50 x L100cm

Buy John Lewis Stripe / Spot Towel Bale, Red / Green online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## Katie&Cody

Just to say went into Burton's the other day and they have a 20% Sale on most items, plus vat reductions (as do New Look)
My OH got a very nice, very sexy warm winter coat (smart looking) which was £70.00 and paid £40.00 - Brilliant!!

Also drink wise:

Sainsburys have 3 crates of most beers including strongbow, stella, becks and many more for £30.00
Morrisons have same deal.

Sainsburys also have 1/2 price xmas dinner meat!! Beef which is £30 now £15.00 Stock your freezers now 

Somerfield also have 18 Toilet rolls (andrex) for £6.00 Bargain!!

Some great deals to be had @ Play.com at the moment - with no P&P

M&M Direct have got huge discounts on their toy ranges....Plus free P&P over £50.00 and Argos are still doing their £5.00 cashbook when you spend £50.00 and £10.00 when you spend £100.00



ooo the things they do to make you spend.
Keep the bargains coming Dusty... Brilliant!


----------



## Guest

*Krispy Kreme Bargainous Xmas cards 60 donuts for £5.95.*

Went to krispy kreme in Bluewater to indulge and not only did they give me two free donuts, I bought a pack of their christmas cards for £5.95. I had to do a double take as I thought this was a horrific price - until I read the sticker on the front stating that each card contains a voucher for a dozen original glazed donuts. Considering these are about £6 per dozen, this is a GREAT DEAL! If you're feeling very hungry, you could get 60 donuts for £5.95. Alternatively give the cards to friends as a credit crunch xmas card/pressie combo to keep them sweet.

It's worth noting that the vouchers can only be redeemed in Krispy Kreme shops (not in Tesco) so you may want to check that your friends live near a krispy kreme store first.

Krispy Kreme


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

mrsdusty said:


> *Krispy Kreme Bargainous Xmas cards 60 donuts for £5.95.*
> 
> Went to krispy kreme in Bluewater to indulge and not only did they give me two free donuts, I bought a pack of their christmas cards for £5.95. I had to do a double take as I thought this was a horrific price - until I read the sticker on the front stating that each card contains a voucher for a dozen original glazed donuts. Considering these are about £6 per dozen, this is a GREAT DEAL! If you're feeling very hungry, you could get 60 donuts for £5.95. Alternatively give the cards to friends as a credit crunch xmas card/pressie combo to keep them sweet.
> 
> It's worth noting that the vouchers can only be redeemed in Krispy Kreme shops (not in Tesco) so you may want to check that your friends live near a krispy kreme store first.
> 
> Krispy Kreme


I hate you I hate you I hate you!! lol
I LOVE strawberry powderede and raspberyy glazed Krispy Kreme but Can't get them here, been tempted to buy them online occaisonally and get them delivered but can only order in 12's. I'd be VERY fat! God I'm hungry now. i

Really miss living n London right now!!!::glare:


----------



## Katie&Cody

Latest ARGOS deals...

Up to: HALF PRICE on Toys and Gifts... Many Toys 60% off

20% of ALL dvds

75% of Christmas Decorations

Up to: HALF PRICE on hair care

Up to: HALF PRICE on jewlurry

Save 60% on coffee machines

Save 10% on Digital Camers over £150.00

Some top gift ideas.....

Samsung 19inch HD ready digital LCD TV now only £175.09 (Buy now pay three months later) Huge saving of over £50.00 (RRP 229.99)

7in Digital Photo Frame RRP 49.99 now only £29.35

High School Musical Sleeping bag RRP £19.99 Now only £9.79

Barbie Bubble Bike RRP £49.99 Now only £17.59 What a saving - less than half price!!!!

2 for £15.00 on selected toy ranges....

Dora baby doll stroller now only £3.89
Soak N Splash water slide now a fantastic £4.89

Great deals to be had check out: Shop Online with Argos.co.uk - your Online Catalogue for Home Shopping


----------



## Guest

*Up to 70% off at Virgin Vie with free delivery for today only!! Night fever set from £12 to £3.60*

Get up to 70% off at Virgin Vie...some great stocking fillers and free delivery today only!!

The Lip Gloss Selection on the right is for 3 in a pack called Night Fever...ready for the parties..reduced from £12.00 to £3.60 ..take a look

Virgin Vie at Home


----------



## Guest

*Brand New Clearance Offshoot of The Book People @ Bananas.co.uk*

The Book People have just set up a brand new website for their cheaper, clearance books. There are some fantastic discounts on books, including sets. Some examples below:

Kids:
DK Readers Hulk x 2 - Was £9.98 Now £2.00
Flanimals Collection by Ricky Gervais - 4 Books - Was £29.99 Now £7.50
Indiana Jones x 4 - Was £19.96 Now £4.00
Gruffalo's Child Jigsaw Book - Was £10.99 Now £2.50
Indie Kidd Collection - 5 Books - Was £24.95 Now £5.00
DK I Can Draw - 4 Books - Was £19.96 Now £2.50
Fun Farmyard Learning Set 4 Books - Was £15.96 Now £2.50

etc etc

Non Fiction:
Ray Mears Goes Walkabout - Was £20.00 Now £4.00
Eric Clapton: The Autobiography - Was £20.00 Now £3.00
Marco Pierre White in Hell's Kitchen - Was £14.99 Now £3.00
Saturday Cooks Cookbook - Was £14.99 Now £2.50
My Story - Lewis Hamilton - Was £18.99 Now £3.00

Bananas: Top quality, hand-picked books at a fraction of high street prices


----------



## Guest

*Pole Fit Pro Pole Dancing Kit CLEARANCE PRICE & FREE P&P £49.99 DELIVERED @ Cybercheckout was £120*

if you are stuck on what to buy the girlfriend/wife/mistress????

Spice up your home life! My Pole is strong, safe, durable. You can 
swing, spin and hang upside down. My Pole is appropriate for beginner 
through the advanced pole dancer who wants to have a pole at home!

Start spinning, swinging and putting routines together! My Pole and 
accompanying instructional booklet and DVD give you detailed practical 
advice, tips, techniques and routines to start you Pole Dancing - for both 
exercise and exotic entertainment at home!

Dancing poles are for ceiling heights of 7'5 to 8'5

Pole Fit Pro Pole Dancing Kit CLEARANCE PRICE & FREE P&P: 200155000 CyberCheckout - Sports & Leisure


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

OOH, pole dancing... sounds like fun!! is that you in the thumbnail??? x


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

mrsdusty said:


> *Sign Up for a FREE Sample of Lacoste Pink*
> 
> Touch of Pink triggers a delicious feeling of freedom and independence for the vivacious woman. Feminine heart notes of jasmine and violet are blended with fresh, fizzy notes of coriander leaves and blood orange, and soothed with soft sandalwood, musk, and vanilla. Complete the form provided to receive a FREE sample of Lacoste Pink.
> 
> REQUEST A FREE SAMPLE | Lacoste Parfums


Oh Boo hoo.....i got my free sample thru other day ...and it was juat a small wet wipe...smells lovely but i wanted a teeney weeney tester bottloe....boo hoo


----------



## Vixie

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Oh Boo hoo.....i got my free sample thru other day ...and it was juat a small wet wipe...smells lovely but i wanted a teeney weeney tester bottloe....boo hoo


aww I ordered one of those havent had mine yet but I was hoping for a little tester bottle as well


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I gave up with ordering freebee things, I found that I got sent so much junk mail after It wasn't worth it. I'm sure some companies are ok but I just had a bad experience. x


----------



## Guest

*Arse Face Soap only £2.49 + Free Delivery @ Findmeagift *

The Arse Face Soap is the A-F of hygiene! When you buy the Arse Face Soap, youll never need to worry about scary bacteria ruining your complexion again!

The peace of mind of knowing where the Arse Face has and hasnt been is priceless! Because no one likes a bum deal! If this makes your stomach churn (and shame on you if it doesnt!) then purchase the Arse Face Soap! With a specific side for each of your bits you can be clear about stamping out the fear of Arse-Face phobia forever!

About the Arse Face Soap
The Arse Face Soap is a practical and pretty outrageous bar of soap that will entertain whilst keeping you sane about the separate hygiene of your arse and face! 
The Arse Face Soap is a BIG and BOLD design with Arse and Face clearly printed where theyre meant to be used! 
The Arse Face Soap can be used on face and body (obviously due to its ARSE/FACE nature!) 
The Arse Face Soap is aptly coloured brown and white 
The Arse Face Soap is suitable for all! Lets keep it clean folks 
There is also an Arse Face Towel available to accompany this wicked soap! Simply click over to Related Products to explore more! 
Bathrooms are bacterias best friend. Whether theyre bathing in your bath-tub, trawling about in your toilet or sliding around the slippery floor, the only way youre going to stamp them out is with the dreaded H word! HYGIENE. There, we said it, panic over! Now none of us like to talk the nitty-gritty, but were all adults here so lets handle it maturely with the Arse Face Soap? Hardly!

This ingenious and incredibly funny, tongue-in-cheek bar of soap will give you a laugh every time you scrub! The Arse Face Soap gives a whole new meaning to the term talking out your arse and will give guests a giggle if theyve got a bit of a niggle about neat and cleanliness! The Arse Face Soap is coloured white and brown to make it all the more obvious where its not meant to wash down! So make for a flawlessly fresh face and a squeaky-clean bum, whilst having a blast the best kind of fun!

You can also buy the Arse Face towel for £8.99. So if you bought both with the discount voucher it would come to £6.48
Arse Face Towel, ArseFace Towel

*Spend £10 and get £5 off - enter newsletter5 at checkout

Spend £20 and get £10 off - enter newsletter10 at checkout

Spend £40 and get £20 off - enter newsletter20 at checkout*

Arse Face Soap


----------



## Guest

*SUBWAY - 2 for 1 ON ANY REGULAR 6 SUB*

Nationwide BOGO offer on all regular 6 Inch Subs. From Friday 19 to Friday 26 December you can get a free regular 6 Sub when you buy any 6 Sub at participating Subway stores. Simply click n print the online Subway voucher from Money Saving Expert and present it when you order. The free 6 Sub must be of equal of lesser price, and is not available with any extras, such as double meat, extra cheese or bacon.

The promotion is limited to one offer per customer per visit, and cant be used in conjunction with any other offer, including Sub of the Day.
Offer available any time of day at your local SUBWAY® store.

http://images2.moneysavingexpert.com/vouchers/subway_final.pdf


----------



## Guest

*Party for £10 at Marks and Spencer*

Just receieved a flyer in the morning paper. Basically, if you go in M&S between 29 December and 31 December for £10 you can get three party food items and a bottle of Cava or wine. When I was last in there, the party food items were quite expensive, with some over £5, so this strikes me as a fantastic deal with a large potential saving - on par with the two can dine for £10 deals. It's certainly a good deal if you're planning a party yourself or even just staying in with the family for new year.

Marks & Spencer


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

mrsdusty said:


> *Party for £10 at Marks and Spencer*
> 
> Just receieved a flyer in the morning paper. Basically, if you go in M&S between 29 December and 31 December for £10 you can get three party food items and a bottle of Cava or wine. When I was last in there, the party food items were quite expensive, with some over £5, so this strikes me as a fantastic deal with a large potential saving - on par with the two can dine for £10 deals. It's certainly a good deal if you're planning a party yourself or even just staying in with the family for new year.
> 
> Marks & Spencer


Can you get just 3 bottles of wine??? and the cava?


----------



## Guest

*Pick n Mix £1.50 large cup £1 small cup @ Woolies (Usually £3.99/£2.99)*

As title.

Filled 2 large cups, just got home and managed to get 1.2kg in each tub !

I suggest you squash the sweets at every 3 or 4 inch and fill gaps with smarties and give the tub a shake for maximum amount of sweets !

Grab em before they close

(PS. If you have any other top tips for maximum sweets let us know)


----------



## Guest

*Kids make and bake gingerbread kit Homebase reduced from 7.99 to 97p or 3 for 2!*

kids gingerbread making kit: contains mix to make the dough, gingerbread cutter, icing tube and marshmallows to decorate

reduced to 99p but with VAT reduction only 97p and also on 3 for 2 so you could get 3 sets for under £2


----------



## Guest

*Tesco upto half price sale starting today!*

Tesco's are starting their January Sale early at noon today, with upto 50% off selected products online.
Website is being updated now department by department.

Tesco.com - January Sale - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Guest

*20 % of everything including postage @ KIDS PYJAMAS*

Received this from kids pyjamas today

We will be starting a massive stock clearance sale after Christmas but if you would like to get in first and order early to grab the best bargains we are giving all existing customers the first choice and we will give you 20% off everything including postage by using 
promotion code: sale1
All orders placed will be shipped on the 5th January (or before if you request it by email)
Welcome to Kids Pyjamas : Kids Pyjamas.co.uk - Quality Branded Childrens Pyjamas At Discount Prices


----------



## Guest

*Bargain Girls Pram Set *

Dolls pram set 1.74 delivered!!! includes doll you need to use codes to get it for that price though VOUCHER CODE = ZQ129 ( ONLY WORKS ON PHONE ORDERS) also code zq165 works online.

Jam and Jelly "Charlotte" deluxe pram set - Empire Stores

total bargain, guaranteed xmas eve delivery


----------



## Guest

*Hearts & Minds Omega 3 Olive Oil Peanut Butter - FREE Sample*

You might be wondering how a peanut butter with olive oil and omega-3 might taste. We know that we tried to make the best tasting peanut butter ever - working with Wil Parker, one of the worlds peanut butter experts down in North Carolina. We know that in taste test after taste test people have been absolutely bowled over by the delicious taste of our peanut butter. We dont know if its the smoothness of olive oil, the premium peanuts or our unique formulation that gives us such great taste, but we figured we could take this chance.

So, if youd like a free single sample serving to try for yourself, all you have to do is fill out this form and well rush one off to you. We think youll be amazed. And, if youre not, well, what did it cost you, peanuts, right?

Hearts&Minds


----------



## Guest

*Real Xmas Trees @ Sainsburys £1*

Went to Sainsburys today and outside they had about 60 real Xmas trees they were sellin off for £1 each. Looked to range from 4ft to about 6ft. Perfect if your late getting a tree.


----------



## Guest

*50% off at Thorntons website. Plus additional 25% off on top, plus 8% Quidco. Plus guaranteed Christmas delivery before 5pm 23/12 !!!*

Fill your boots:
50% off certain products at Thorntons.

8% Quidco, plus use code XBN6 for 25% off on top.

https://secure.thorntons.co.uk/ThorntonsSite/category/Clearance.htm?viewall=true

When you add items to your basket use your back button on your web browser to add more items to your basket or you'll end up back in the queue again. (THE SITE IS VERY BUSY SO IF YOU DO IT THIS WAY YOU BEAT THE QUEUE)


----------



## Dingle

Hey Mrs D,

Did you take advantage of the morrisons £20 pound voucher scheme...


----------



## Guest

Dingle said:


> Hey Mrs D,
> 
> Did you take advantage of the morrisons £20 pound voucher scheme...


What is that then?


----------



## Dingle

See here:
Christmas dinner on us - Morrisons

Although it says 1 per house hold, we had another voucher given to us from my parents who have gone to Egypt for xmas, so wee did a trip for food & then a trip forr beer...


----------



## Guest

Dingle said:


> See here:
> Christmas dinner on us - Morrisons
> 
> Although it says 1 per house hold, we had another voucher given to us from my parents who have gone to Egypt for xmas, so wee did a trip for food & then a trip forr beer...


Thats a good deal Dingle, thank you for the heads up:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Superdrug clearance sale: Up to 90% off Starts xmas eve online!*

What's the deal?

Superdrug is slashing up to 90% off health and beauty items in its seasonal sale. The sale starts online at Superdrug on Christmas Eve and moves into stores on Boxing Day.

Sale items will be available in all 914 stores but 300 selected stores will have more up for grabs.

For a full daily updated list of sales read the Sales Diary and for possible extra discounts see Shopping Vouchers.

What's up for grabs?

Here are some examples of what will be available. At the moment we only have info below from the press office, but it looks like it will be good, hence the heads up, but until its actually on, its impossible to know for sure and how widespread it'll be

10p items -

Fishermans Friend original, was 59p
Travel accessories mini fan; was 49p
Clarity facial cleansing lotion; was £1.49
Skin Rescue sauna mask; was 89p
Vitamin E eye gel (15ml); was £1.49
Superdrug Adult Dry Cough (200ml); was 99p

49p items -

J&J Baby Bath (200ml); was 99p
Micropore first aid tape; was 79p
Scholl cracked heel cream; was £3.35
Frizz-Ease serum (3.5m x 2); was 99p
Pantene 2-in-1 volume and body (200ml); was £1.49
Slimfast ready to drink banana (325ml); was 86p
60 Denier opaque tights; was 99p 2
Fairy Fabric Conditioner (1lt); was £1.29 3
Lemsip Anti-Bacterial throat lozenges, was £1.49
Tojan condoms (3); was £1.49

99p items -

1200W Travel Hair Dryer; was £3.99
Wax A Way bikini line wax; was £1.48
Top Trumps, various including Dr Who, Hannah Montana and Harry Potter; was £3.99
Mavala mini nail polish, was £2.95
Radox Muscle Soak Herbal Bath (1L); was £1.29

£1.99 items -

J&J Gentle Baby Wipes (72 x 3); was £1.99
Babyliss Pro Speed Hair Dryer; was £24.99
Remington Wet2Straight hair styler; was £29.99
John Frieda Volume Blow Dry Lotion (125ml); was £5.49
Clearblue digital pregnancy testing kit; was £14.99
Durex gossamer (12); was £7.99

£2.99 items -

Lancome Juicy tubes, various; was £9
Clarins Eau Dynamisante body lotion (200ml); was £17.99
Clinique Seven Day Scrub (100ml); was £12.99
Pampers sensitive nappies mini (36); was £3.99
Babyliss Ceramic Crimper; was £11.99
12 Desk Fan; was £6.49 2
Mini Sewing Machine; was £7.49
Philips Sonicare toothbrush; was £9.99 3
Spa Sciences Collagen Mask; was £3.99

£4.99 items -

Babyliss Sleepover Kit; was £9.99
Carmen Curl Perfect Dryer; was £29.99
Nicky Clarke Male Grooming Set; was £7.99
Philips Satinelle Epilator; was £39.99
Remington Big Shot Big Curl; was £28.99
St Tropez self tan spray; was £14.99
Blood Pressure Monitor; was £99.95
Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream gift set; was £9.99
Clarins Extra Firm Night Cream (50ml); was £19.99
Clinique Moisture On Call (50ml); was £24.99

£9.99 items -

Kodak Advantix Camera F300; was £29.04
1600W vacuum cleaner; was £26.90
Three Skype phone; was £39.99
Babyliss Bath Spa 8020; was £35


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Well done dusty  

Any bargains for the new year sales?  *


----------



## Guest

*Sheesham Indian Handmade Rosewood Dining Table + 6 Chairs (fully assembled) - £169 (£199 delivered) @ TJ Hughes !*

Looks excellent price including delivery for a Handmade Rosewood dining set

6 Chairs fully assembled
Hand made Indian Sheesham dining set.
Fantastically rich looking, solid Sheesham table and 6 chairs.
6 Pre assembled chairs with decorative iron insert.

http://www.tjhughes.co.uk/House_&_H...utm_medium=Affiliates&utm_campaign=Affiliates


----------



## Guest

*Delia's Frugal Food by Delia Smith only £4.99 in store only at Waterstones*

This price is in store only at £4.99

At a time when money worries are front-page news, Britains most trusted cook, Delia Smith, is once again on hand with a wide range of tasty recipes that are cheap and easy to prepare. 
Being frugal can be fun once youve learned a few simple tricks, among them: 
buying fresh produce when its in season 
replacing more expensive ingredients with humbler alternatives 
experimenting with different cuts of meat 
being creative with leftovers.

Thirty years on, the message of Delias Frugal Food has never seemed more relevant. With some 170 recipes, from luxury soups to paupers puddings, this new illustrated edition shows you how to eat well without having to spend a fortune.

Chapters include: 
The Cheap Charter 
Luxury Soups 
Eggs and Us 
Frugal Fish 
Chicken's Lib 
Forequarter Front 
Offal - But I Like You 
Bangers Are Beautiful 
Cook for Victory 
Go with the Grain 
Who Needs Meat? 
Quickening Pulses 
Back to Baking 
Pauper's Puddings


----------



## Katie&Cody

Great bargains Dusty - can't believe i have missed the last few pages. Is the superdrug sale still on.

Boots is fantasic....check it out online.

Yesterday i got Ghost perfume (all ranges) with free body lotion for £14
And a Elle Macpherson- The body set with lots of goodies .... was£ £35 now £14 unbelievable and the products are fantastic!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

*ASDA reduce 1,000 lines to £1 from 2nd Jan (They say permanent reductions)*

It is part of a major offensive from the Leeds-based company, which includes it cutting prices on a thousand every-day lines from shampoo to frozen food "permanently."

Birds Eye Simply Cod fillets are being slashed from £2.49 to £1; a Mexican chilli ready meal is falling from £1.98 to £1; Walls sausages are being cut from £1.98 to £1 while nearly all Sure deodorants previously costing between £1.84 and £1.62 are now being sold for just £1.

The £1 range will be introduced as part of 1,000 "price roll backs", which will also see the supermarket offer 3 wines for £10.

The price cuts come into effect from January 2.


----------



## Guest

*Wetherspoons slash food and drink prices. Beer down to 99p a pint. Happy new Year!*

Leading pub chain JD Wetherspoon is to slash prices on some drinks and food, offering a pint of beer for less than £1, down to 1989 prices, the company revealed. 
The company, which operates 713 pubs across the UK, said the price reductions on some beer, bottled lager, wine and spirits will run "indefinitely". 
A number of meals will also be offered at £2.99, said the firm, which opened 20 new pubs in the last few months of 2008, creating hundreds of new jobs, despite the economic downturn. 
Wetherspoon's chief executive John Hutson said: "People enjoy going to the pub. However, we appreciate that the economic downturn means that they now have to be more careful with their money. 
"We believe that our new food and drink prices will allow people to enjoy a visit to a Wetherspoon pub without it costing them too much. 
"Unlike most sales that start in January, our offers will not be ending within days, but will run indefinitely." 
Greene King IPA will be cut to 99p a pint, as will a bottle of San Miguel, the company announced.


----------



## Guest

*Logitech Harmony 515 Universal Advanced Remote Control - £27 Delivered @ Amazon*

Logitech Harmony 515 Universal Advanced Remote Control. This is very similar to the Harmony 525/555 remotes but will only control 5 devices. This is an excellent price.

I use this remote to control my LCD TV, Sky+ box, Xbox360, AV Amp and Denon Mini System.

Replaces up to 5 remotes, reducing clutter and complexity in your living room.
One-touch, activity-based control turns on the right devices in the right order. 
Interactive LCD with Help function makes it easy for everyone in the family to use.
Helpful online software guides you through setup. Our live customer support team can help you, should you need it.
Supporting more than 225,000 devices from 5,000+ brands.

Logitech Harmony 515 Universal Advanced Remote Control: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Guest

*Tesco Light Choices Ready Meals - Any 3 for £2.00 - One of the meals is £3.29*

Stumbled upon this deal whilst doing my shopping......

Any 3 for £2.00 on Tesco Light Choices Ready Meals

Seems to be quite a good deal if you buy the more expensive ones.


----------



## Guest

*75% off LYNX Dark Temptation Gift Set (Body Spray & Shower Gel) @ Sainsburys, was £5 now £1.25. Instore only.*

150ml Deodorant Bodyspray

250ml Shower Gel

Thought this was a pretty good deal.


----------



## archiebaby

mrsdusty said:


> *Tesco Light Choices Ready Meals - Any 3 for £2.00 - One of the meals is £3.29*
> 
> Stumbled upon this deal whilst doing my shopping......
> 
> Any 3 for £2.00 on Tesco Light Choices Ready Meals
> 
> Seems to be quite a good deal if you buy the more expensive ones.


are these fresh or frozen mrs d? i looked in my local tesco today but couldnt find them?


----------



## Guest

*Complimentary Kerastase Biotic Hair Bath*

Kerastase - Bain Bio Recharge
Kerastase Biotic is the first haircare range to have a "synbiotic-like" action. It helps to prevent scalp irritations occuring and rebalances and reactivates the scalp's natural defences, leaving the hair softer and healthier looking.

These are normally quite expensive, so a free sample is great, just click on the 'your sample' tab then fill out your details and you should recieve your free sample.

Biotic


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> are these fresh or frozen mrs d? i looked in my local tesco today but couldnt find them?


If you look on the Tesco Grocery website and type in Light Choices - it should give you the meals that are available. They are fresh and not frozen.

HTH

Mrs Dusty.


----------



## Guest

*Sainsburys cafe / restaurant - 2 meals for £5.00*

Popped into the local Sainsburys this morning and spotted this offer - 2 meals for £5.00 on all meals that cost over £3.99

These meals include:

Fish, Chips & Peas
Scampi & Chips
Lasagne
Chicken Tikka Masala
Ham, Egg & Chips
Macaroni Cheese
Mega all day brunch
Roast Specials
Specials of the day

Seems like a bargain to me


----------



## archiebaby

thanks i will take a look
whats hth by the way


----------



## Guest

*FREE Sample of Olay Total Effects*

Total Effects Daily Moisturizer provides the benefit of 7 anti-aging therapies in 1 formula for visibly younger-looking skin with an appearance that's more resilient to aging. Click on 'get your free sample' and complete your details for a FREE sample of Olay Total Effects.

Olay | total effects | sample thanks


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> thanks i will take a look
> whats hth by the way


hth -hope to help lol


----------



## Guest

*The Football Factory - Special Edition - £2.99 delivered @ Play.com!*

This is England's worst nightmare. Enjoy it!

Tommy Johnson is a bored twentysomething who lives for his weekends of casual sex, watered-down lager, heavily-cut drugs and occasionally kicking the hell out of someone. Tommy's life ambles along until a violent encounter with the top boy of a rival firm starts a tit-for-tat war and a series of nightmares that force him to ask himself the question about his life: is it worth it?

Told through Tommy's eyes and linked together by his relationships with three other generations of males, Nick Love has taken John King's bestselling novel 'The Football Factory' and turned it into a film that leaves a brilliant mixture of excitement and anguish in the pit of your stomach.

Play.com (UK) : The Football Factory - Special Edition : DVD - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Hotel Rooms for £17.50 pp - McKever Hotels In Jan And Feb*

Book now for rooms at less than half price, they also have City Apartments for £22.50pp (Usually £55.00)

Special Offers | Hotels in Scotland | McKever Hotels Group


----------



## tashi

I am going to add one here for any of you that have caravans 


Saracen Hitchlock rrp £59.99
on sale in Tesco at the moment £12.50

suitable for ALKO type hitchlocks


----------



## archiebaby

mrsdusty said:


> hth -hope to help lol


thank you, just showing my age!!!


----------



## archiebaby

if you find any good deals on digital cameras please let me know, just bl***dy dropped mine or any promotion codes for anything?


----------



## chorusgirl

This looks a very useful and helpful place.


----------



## Guest

*George Forman 14054 Mega Health Grill was £79.97 now £29.97 @ Tesco*

This George Foreman mega health grill comes in an attractive black and silver colour. The non-stick grill surface can hold up to 7 chicken breasts. This George Foreman grill has an extended handle with sloped grill plates and a channel for the grease to run off. The separate drip tray can be easily cleaned after every use.
Brand George Foreman 
Colour Black and Silver 
Cooking Surface Non stick 
Drip Tray Yes 
Floating Hinge No 
Grilling Surface - in Chicken Breasts 7 Chicken Breasts 
Grilling Surface Sq cm 774 
Product Depth 37 cm 
Product Dimension Length 40 
Product Height 13.8 cm 
Product Weight 3.4 
Product Weight Units kg 
Ready To Use Indicator Yes 
Removable Plates No 
Spatula Included 
Timer No 
Variable Temperature

George Forman 14054 Mega Health Grill - Tesco.Direct


----------



## JANICE199

archiebaby said:


> if you find any good deals on digital cameras please let me know, just bl***dy dropped mine or any promotion codes for anything?


*i'd like a new camera too..i'm after one thats at least 5x optical zoom..*


----------



## Guest

*Arden 2 Seater Bench - Was £47.99 Now £22.00 @ Focus Diy*

Available instore or online.

Sit back and watch the world go by in comfort on this strikingly simple hardwood bench. An everyday summer essential at a fantastic price.

Features:
Hardwood 2 seater bench. 
Weatherproof fixings. 
Easy assembly. 
Seats 2 in comfort

Arden 2 Seater Bench at Focus


----------



## archiebaby

JANICE199 said:


> *i'd like a new camera too..i'm after one thats at least 5x optical zoom..*


now you are getting technical janice, i just want one that takes photos


----------



## archiebaby

and preferably can survive a drop on the floor!!!!


----------



## Guest

This is a bargain centre not a friggin personal shopping place lol


----------



## Guest

*Doctor Strangelove (Collectors Edition) [1963] and Oh! What a Lovely War: The Special Collector's Edition DVD only £2.47 each @ Amazon*

Free delivery for Prime customers, or use as a filler!
Stanley Kubrick's classic black comedy about a group of war-eager military men who plan a nuclear apocalypse is both funny and frightening - and seems as relevant today as ever. Through a series of military and political accidents, two psychotic generals - U.S. Air Force Commander Jack D. Ripper (Sterling Hayden) and Joint Chief of Staff "Buck" Turgidson (George C. Scott) trigger an ingenious, irrevocable scheme to attack Russia's strategic targets with nuclear bombs. The brains behind the scheme belong to Dr. Strangelove (Peter Sellers), a wheelchair-bound nuclear scientist who has bizarre ideas about man's future. The president (also Sellers) is helpless to stop the bombers, as is Captain Mandrake (Sellers once again). Dr. Strangelove is truly a brilliant film classic.

Doctor Strangelove (Collectors Edition) [1963]: George C. Scott, Peter Sellers, Sterling Hayden, Keenan Wynn, Slim Pickens, James Earl Jones, Tracy Reed, Peter Bull, Jack Creley, Stanley Kubrick: Amazon.co.uk: DVD


----------



## archiebaby

mrsdusty said:


> This is a bargain centre not a friggin personal shopping place lol


lol yes but you do such a good job its best left to the expert, no? lol
also did you know that the promotional code you gave before christmas for the dolls pram set could be used on anything over £10 ,we had great fun buying lots of things, it also worked for other catalogues as well! but it was only once per person so got all the family buying stuff!! great, thank you


----------



## JANICE199

mrsdusty said:


> This is a bargain centre not a friggin personal shopping place lol


*Ah come on Mrsd...its my birthday on thursday and hubby wants to know what i want.*


----------



## Guest

*50% off at pizza hut !*

Just fill in your details and they e mail you a voucher to print out

Pizza Hut - Get 50% off your food bill


----------



## Guest

*John Lewis Paintball Duvet Cover Set, Cream was £14.50, now £5.75 delivered @ John Lewis!*

This set includes a duvet cover and pillowcase. Both are made from cream fabric with splattery paintball shapes in blue, green and white.
Buy John Lewis Paintball Duvet Cover Set, Cream online at JohnLewis.com


----------



## Guest

*Water slide with and without skittles £0.98 @ Matalan*

In my local matalan , Bletchley , milton keynes, they had the water slide things you lay on grass and use a hose to gush water down it , then the kids and adults lie on there bellies and slide down it and hit the skittles down ,,, also ones without skittles reduced from £15 to 98p.

this may be just my local store , but thought i would share it incase its national


----------



## Guest

*Enjoy two courses from £5 at a fantastic range of restaurants and pubs nationwide with The Times*

Welcome to the Eat Out from £5 Offer, the best value dining promotion brought to you by The Times & The Sunday Times.

This incredible offer gives you the opportunity to dine out with friends and family at lunch or dinner for a fraction of the normal price. This is your chance to try a new restaurant in your area, and with hundreds of restaurants and pubs participating this year, were sure youll find something to suit your tastes.

Restaurants will offer either 2 courses for £5 per person or 3 courses for £10 per person at lunch, with some offering the same at dinner, as well as 2 courses for £15 per person. You can sample a range of food from around the world, from French to Modern European, Italian to good old fashioned British fare. As well as stylish restaurants and pubs we have also included some great hotel restaurants, many with food excellence awards. The more tokens you collect, the more times you can benefit from the offer. Were sure that there will be something for everyone.

This guide lists all participating restaurants, and the days and sittings (lunch or dinner) the offer is available on in country and then county order where appropriate.

How to Participate
To take advantage of this brilliant offer, you must collect one voucher and four tokens. Tokens and vouchers will be printed in paper between Saturday, January 3 2009 and Friday, January 30 2009 in The Times and The Sunday Times. Four tokens attached to a completed voucher allows up to four people to dine. Please note that you must collect at least three numbered tokens from the paper. Only one bonus token may be used per collection as part of this offer.

Eat Out 2009


----------



## Guest

*400G Toblerone Dark - 81p usually £3.29*

Sell by date is September 09 on the ones I've bought. Some have the Christmas Outside Sleeve on them, but they can be easily be removed if you want to give it as a gift later in the year.


----------



## Guest

*Tefal Toast 'n' Egg TT550015 Toaster and Egg Maker £19.99 plus VAT @ Makro instore*

STARTS: 07/01/2009 EXPIRES: 20/01/2009

was £39.99
£34.99 on comet and £34 on Amazon

Technical Details
2 slice black toaster and egg maker
Poach, fry or boil your egg
Warming tray for heating pre cooked meats e.g bacon and sausages
Wide slots allowing you to cook muffins,bagels and croissants
Crumb tray


----------



## Guest

*Grocery deals, possibly instore as well from 2nd to 6th jan @ sainsburys some better than half price, including robinsons juice, tilda rice, pilgrims cheddar, bacon, huggies nappies,pizza, pantene shampoo and finish dishwasher tabs*

Offer available on deliveries
between 2 and 6 January 2009

Robinsons Fruit & Barley
Peach/ Orange Squash 1L

(6p/100ml)
Now 52p Was £1.11
Save 59p
---------------------
Pepsi/ Diet Pepsi/ Pepsi
Max 6 x 330ml

(6p/100ml)
Now £1.13 Was £2.39
Save £1.26
---------------------
Colgate Toothpaste/
Toothbrushes/ Mouthwash
(selected)

Various weights
From £1.30
Save up to £2
---------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The home of Sainsbury's online - Try something new today


----------



## Guest

*All Christmas Chocolate including Toblerone, Chocolate Orange, Lollies, Multipacks etc 75% Off In Sainsburys!!*

Just been into Sainsburys and spied 75% off All Christmas Chocolate

This includes massive bars of Toblerone, Chocolate Orange all varieties and Xmas multipacks (flake, fudge, chomp, buttons and Crunchies)

Bought 10 oranges and 4 massive bars of toblerone with expiry end 2010 for £7.00. They'll do for Xmas next year!

Instore only but is nationwide


----------



## Guest

*Sainsburys - Oats So Simple Breakfast bowls 9p*

Really nice blue bowls with quakers Oats So Simple on them. So cheap i couldn't resist and selling really fast. Instore only i think. 
They had 5 long shelves of them which had all sold out and were stocking up again when i went.

I can't get a picture done but it is exactly the same bowl as this item on ebay selling for £4

NOTE ; Link is just to show you what it looks like. It is INSTORE ONLY.

GENUINE QUAKER OATS CEREAL SO SIMPLE DEEP LARGE BOWL on eBay, also Cereal, Food, Advertising, Collectables (end time 18-Jan-09 20:52:40 GMT)


----------



## Guest

*Soreen Fruity Malt Loaf 2 for £1 @ Asda*

This was on offer as well, I love soreen, yum!!!


----------



## Guest

*Confide In Me - Kylie Minogue CD - £2.99 delivered @ Play.com !*

Track List

Put Yourself In My Place 
Some Kind Of Bliss 
Surrender 
If I Was Your Lover 
Limbo 
Did It Again 
Through The Years 
Too Far 
Say Hey 
Time Will Pass You By 
Cowboy Style 
Falling 
I Don't Need Anyone 
Dreams 
Jump 
Drunk 
Confide In Me

Play.com (UK) : Kylie Minogue - Confide In Me : CD - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*After eights, Walnut whip 6 pk, Milk Tray half price @ Iceland*

Iceland have halved the price of these

After eights (300g) @ £1
Walnut Whips (6 pk) @ 1
Milk Tray (400g) @ £1.50

Limited stock


----------



## Guest

*All Christmas items reduced to 10P in store @ Waitrose*

Been to two Waitrose stores today and both were reducing all remaining Christmas items to 10P.

Packs of Christmas cards.
Lots of choc's
Ribbon
Gift packs etc etc
Best of all the chocolate Christmas trees which were £10 each when full price!


----------



## Guest

*The Jam - Direction Reaction Creation 5cd (Includes Hard Back Book) £14.99 delivered at HMV!*

These lavish, 28cm x 28cm hard-back books from classic Universal artists feature around 100 pages of essays, beautiful photographs and memorabilia. "Ear Books - a new dimension of entertainment".

The Jam was the most popular and successful band to rise from the British punk and new wave scene of the late-seventies.

Direction, Reaction, Creation is the definitive Jam collection - a stunning set, featuring 117 tracks across five discs. This set presents the band's complete studio recordings in chronological order and includes all the singles and b-sides with many rarities and demo recordings.

A lavish book accompanies the set with extensive liner notes, complete gig list, band chronology and discography. Also featuring many rare photos and memorabilia, it is the ultimate 'Gift' for any Jam fan.

hmv.com: music: Direction Reaction Creation: Includes Hard Back Book: Earbook: 5cd (2007)


----------



## Guest

*National Express fares £1 with Daily Mirror*

Saw the advert on TV today, coach fares from just £1, with a 50p booking fee per transaction.
Had a nosey on the site and plenty available from January onwards.

ADDRESS: National Express // Funfares


----------



## Guest

*waitrose - 4 Pack Of John West Tuna - Was £5.36 Now £2.50 (brine/water/oil)*

Saw This Today And Stocked Up


----------



## Guest

*sharon fruits 4 for 50p @ Morrisons*

STARTS: 04/01/2009

50p for a pack of 4 sharon fruits


----------



## Guest

*This time's co-op deals*

STARTS: 04/01/2009 EXPIRES: 24/01/2009

1.25 litre coke half price 59p
6 pack pepsi bogof
jaffa cakes 1/2 price
co-op washing powder 1/2 price 1.07
co-op dishwasher cleaner bogof
fairy dishwasher tablets 1/2 price 1.34 (i think)
hobnobs and special k are on offer too although i forget what the offer is!
half price on loads of chinese food ready for chinese new year
half price sprite and dr pepper 2 ltr
co-op kitchen towels 2 for £2
fairy washing up liquid 2 for 1.47
cadburys creme egg 6 pack half price 1.24!!!
mccain curly fries bogof
co-op frozen deserts 2 for £2
will add more as i remember


----------



## Guest

*Bissell QuickWash (Reconditioned)ORIGINAL PRICE £ 88.00 REDUCED TO £34.21 (inc. p&p) @ Bissell Shop Direct*

Bissell Quickwash, the new easy to use Deep Cleaning machine for carpets and hard floors. The fast hassle-free way to clean up around the house. Ideal for carpets, spots & stains, high traffic areas and hard floors. Easy to fill, easy to empty and easy to use. The lightweight deep cleaner that gives heavyweight performance!

Specially designed cross action brushes 
6 rows of brushes loosens embedded dirt, giving edge to edge cleaning 
Bare floor tool 
Easy to fill and empty 
Ergonomically designed handle 
25ft long power cord and quick release cord wrap 
Weight - 5.7kg

Bissell Shop Direct :: Vacuum Cleaners, Deep Cleaners, Cleaning Formulas and more...
RECONDITIONED 
1 YEAR WARRANTY 
(Model / Part Number: 1970E)


----------



## Guest

*Fossil CH2516 Gents Stainless Steel Chronograph Bracelet Watch £39.60 Delivered @ Amazon.co.uk*

Watch Information
Brand: Fossil
Model Number: CH2516
Part number: CH2516
Clasp: Push Button Clasp
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Case Diameter: 48 millimetres
Case Thickness: 12.4 millimetres
Band Material: Stainless Steel
Band Length: Men's Standard
Band Width: 22 millimetres
Dial Colour: Blue
Calendar: Date
Movement: Quartz analogue
Water Resistant Depth: 100 metres
Warranty type: Manufacturer
Warranty Description: 2 Years

Fossil CH2516 Gents Stainless Steel Chronograph Bracelet Watch: Fossil: Amazon.co.uk: Jewellery & Watches


----------



## Guest

*Monsoon Baby Girls Shoes was £12 now ONLY £1 - BARGAIN!*

Just picked up lots of cute little pairs of baby girls shoes from Monsoon, Bull Ring, B'ham. They were all £1 each, and they had all sizes - 0-3, 3-6, 6-12 (don't know why not 6-9). 
The picture i've added shoes just one pair, but there were so many pretty ones, of all colours and types. Got pink satin ones, turquoise suede ones, plain white, etc. I've checked online and some of these are still showing full price so I think it's in store only. HOT DEAL!


----------



## Georges Mum

Hi Mrs D - what will you come up with next? LOL's I'm looking for a trip to the Maldives for a £1. What can you do!!!


----------



## Guest

*Harry Hill Live DVD only £2.99 + Free Delivery @ HMV*

Everyones favourite giant-collared, short-legged, multi-award winning comedian makes his first appearance on stage in two years with this hilarious sold-out "Hooves" show. Featuring appearances from Harrys new cordless microphone, his lifelong companion Stuffer, his son Gary and a miniature pony, this is a non-stop barrage of the surreal and the hilarious. Theres also music from Harrys TV band The Harrys and a featured competition to find the most convincing Harry Hill look-alike. Whether youve seen him live for yourself or not this is one of the most hilarious comedy DVDs of the year. 
Special Features
The Way It Is - an exclusive 25-minute behind-the-scenes documentary about the making of Hooves 
She Must Never Be Queen (Brown/Hill) - Harry's tribute To Camilla Parker-Bowles

£2.98 @ Amazon, but postage is not free for orders under £5.

hmv.com: Music CDs, DVDs, Games & More


----------



## Guest

coolkat said:


> Hi Mrs D - what will you come up with next? LOL's I'm looking for a trip to the Maldives for a £1. What can you do!!!


Buy you a pair of flippers and tell you to start swimming lol


----------



## Guest

*Stereophonics - Word Gets Around - £2.99 Delivered @ Play,com !!*

1. A Thousand Trees
2. Looks Like Chaplin
3. More Life In A Tramps Vest
4. Local Boy In The Photograph
5. Traffic
6. Not Up To You
7. Check My Eyelids For Holes
8. Same Size Feet
9. Last Of The Big Time Drinkers
10. Goldfish Bowl
11. Too Many Sandwiches
12. Billy Daveys Daughter

Play.com (UK) : Stereophonics - Word Gets Around : CD - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Michael Jackson - Bad (Special Edition) & Dangerous (Special Edition) - £2.99 (Each) Delivered @ Play.com !!*

Originally released in 1987 'Bad' was the third Epic album from Michael Jackson which followed 1979's 'Off The Wall' and 1982's 'Thriller'. Moving away from soul and expanding his sound to incorporate rock and dance elements, 'Bad' managed to spawn five top ten hits including the title track alongside 'Dirty Diana', 'The Way You Make Me Feel', 'Smooth Criminal' and his third solo number one 'I Just Can't Stop Loving You'.
1. Bad
2. Way You Make Me Feel
3. Speed Demon
4. Liberian Girl
5. Just Good Friends
6. Another Part Of Me
7. Man In The Mirror
8. I Just Can't Stop Loving You
9. Dirty Diana
10. Smooth Criminal
11. Leave Me Alone
12. Street Walker
13. I Just Can't Stop Lovin' You

Dangerous (Special Edition) - Play.com (UK) : Michael Jackson - Dangerous (Special Edition) : CD - Free Delivery
1. Jam
2. Why you wanna trip on me
3. In the closet
4. She drives me wild
5. Remember the time
6. Can't let her get away
7. Heal the world
8. Black or white
9. Who is it
10. Give in to me
11. Will you be there
12. Keep the faith
13. Gone too soon
14. Dangerous


----------



## Guest

*Branston Baked Beans 4 cans for 75p @ Morrisons*

Pack of 4 cans of Branston Baked Beans 420g cans in store for 75p in store today

Awesome value and a better price than the own brand too !!!!


----------



## Guest

*Screwfix Deal Of The Day - 2 White Towel Radiators - Were £80.00 now £24.99 (£29.99 Delivered)*

**** THIS DEAL EXPIRES AT 9 PM MONDAY 5TH JANUARY 2009****

Deal of the Day at Screwfix are a twin pack of white towel radiators reduced from £80.00 to £24.99 (+ £5 p&p) These don't have the best output, but are good for cloakrooms or small ensuites, etc.

Site description -

Two 700x400 White Towel Radiators, 178Watts 607BTU. Towel Radiators designed with simple, straight lines. Robust steel construction with white finish.

Also available in chrome at £29.35 (+ £5 p&p) = £34.35

Site description -

Two 700x400 Chrome Towel Radiators, 165Watts 563BTU. Towel Radiators designed with simple, straight lines. Robust steel construction with chrome-plated finish.

Search Page


----------



## Georges Mum

mrsdusty said:


> *Screwfix Deal Of The Day - 2 White Towel Radiators - Were £80.00 now £24.99 (£29.99 Delivered)*
> 
> **** THIS DEAL EXPIRES AT 9 PM MONDAY 5TH JANUARY 2009****
> 
> Deal of the Day at Screwfix are a twin pack of white towel radiators reduced from £80.00 to £24.99 (+ £5 p&p) These don't have the best output, but are good for cloakrooms or small ensuites, etc.
> 
> Site description -
> 
> Two 700x400 White Towel Radiators, 178Watts 607BTU. Towel Radiators designed with simple, straight lines. Robust steel construction with white finish.
> 
> Also available in chrome at £29.35 (+ £5 p&p) = £34.35
> 
> Site description -
> 
> Two 700x400 Chrome Towel Radiators, 165Watts 563BTU. Towel Radiators designed with simple, straight lines. Robust steel construction with chrome-plated finish.
> 
> Search Page


You are crackers!!! How did you see that one?


----------



## Guest

*Iceland 75p Price Buster deals*

I was in store today when I came across the following all for only 75p each!

4 Birds Eye Cod Cakes
4 Bernard Matthews Turkey Burgers
575g Family Favourites Fish Fingers & Chips Meal for 2
575g Family Favourites Sausage & Chips Meal for 2
478g Mr Brain's Pork *******
10 Birds Eye Value Fish Fingers
230g Chicago Town Cheese Pizza
340g Young's Admiral's Pie
340g Young's Low Fat Ocean Crumble
6 Nestle Indiana Jones Lollies

Most of these offers are listed at the link, but there were more instore, I've added what I could remember. There was plenty of stock in Store. Good for students, or families working on a budget. Also worth noting is that they were offering twin packs of McVities Jaffa cakes for 64p as well.


----------



## Guest

*Complete Casino Set including Roulette, Craps, Baccarat, Sic Bo, Blackjack 21, cards and cup games. £14.99 at Argos. Bargain.*

Bring the thrill of the casino into your home with this 7 in 1 game set.

* Play Roulette, Craps, Baccarat, Sic Bo, Blackjack 21, cards and cup games.

* Includes 190 chips, 2 sets of cards, five dice and cup.

* Are you feeling lucky?

* For ages 18+

I thought this was a steal!


----------



## Guest

*Alliance & Leicester £100 to switch current account *

STARTS: 05/01/2009

Same offer that was on until end of Oct 2008. I have been waiting for this to come back around as I missed it the first time. It has restarted today.

Basically if you transfer your account you get a £100 credit, provided you meet the not too difficult criteria. You must fund at least £500 per month to the account and you must use their transfer service to switch, and you must also have a direct debit to switch.

Similar to the First Direct offer, except they specify that you must pay either £1500 of deposits or a £10 fee every month.


----------



## Guest

*Burger King Vouchers Now Online!!!*

Enjoy!!!

Bet you can't wait to sink your teeth into some flame grilled goodness. We have vouchers for every meal of the day. Have it 100% your way.

You can now download the latest BK Voucher by clicking here:

http://www.burgerking.co.uk/files/documents/Evoucher.pdf


----------



## Guest

*Free Packet of Flower or Vegetable Seeds*

This offer is subject to availability, only one pack of seeds per household.
Doesn't say what seeds you will get!

HiddenEden.com ⇒ Free Seeds ⇒ The Living Garden, Hidden Eden ⇒ Online Garden Centre United Kingdom ⇒ Register


----------



## Guest

*Rachel Organic yoghurt half price @ 77p @ Asda*

Was in Asda and they were selling 450g tubs of Rachels vanilla and rhubarb yoghurt half price at 77p. This is tasty stuff, Yeo Valley organic yoghurt was also half price.


----------



## Guest

*Thuka spindle high sleeper - £110 delivered from Thuka.co.uk*

They also have a bunk bed for £115. I have been looking around for a high sleeper without all the furniture underneath as I already have a single bed I want to put under it and use it for toy storage space. Having looked at reviews it appears that Thuka furniture is excellent quality .

Thuka Maxi Range, Single Beds, Childrens Beds, Thuka Furniture, Thuka UK - Thuka Spindle Highsleeper


----------



## Guest

*Selected Kelloggs cereals - Fruit'n'Fibre, Ricicles, Just Right and some cereal bars £1 @ Tesco online and instore*

Saving about 79p on each box of cereal and about 49p on the cereal bars.

Also some bigger boxes of cereals £2.00 (SpecialK types)


----------



## Guest

*Knickers from £1 delivered @ Debenhams using codes and free delivery*

Many styles from £1 in selected sizes.

Also bikini bottoms £1.50

Bras £4

lots of pretty stuff. not all sizes available but certainly worth a look.

20% code....PK2P

Free delivery... SHA1....working again!!

Tip..... Type in search...knickers and set price from low to high.

Discount: 10% - 20%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: PF6P, PC5P, PK2P
Expiry: Add an expiry date
Applies to: Most things (but definitely not large electrical items!)

Raspberry all over broidery string - Debenhams - Knickers & thongs - Lingerie - Debenhams


----------



## Guest

*Star Wars Annual 2009 @ Poundland.*

Star Wars Annual 2009 @ Poundland for only.....errr.....£1!


----------



## Guest

*The Naked Gun Complete Box Set DVD £4.99 delivered *

All 3 Naked Gun films for under a fiver!!

The Naked Gun (Dir. David Zucker, 1988): Those screw-loose Airplane! creators have done it again! Leslie Nielsen stars as Police Squad's own granite-jawed, rock-brained cop Frank Drebin, who bumbles across a mind-control scheme to assassinate Queen Elizabeth. Priscilla Presley, O.J. Simpson, a stuffed beaver, two baseball teams and an odd assortment of others join the wacko goings-on and blow the laugh-o-meter to smithereens.

The Naked Gun 2 1/2 - The Smell Of Fear (Dir. David Zucker, 1991): Lt Frank Drebin (Leslie Nielsen) loves a mystery. Why are we here? Is there life after sex? Yes, Drebin tackles the big issues - and the biggest of all is how to stop devious Quentin Hapsburg's (Robert Goulet) plan to destroy the environment!

Returning with Nielsen in this hilarious Naked Gun sequel are Priscilla Presley as Jane, the woman who can melt a cheese sandwich from 20 paces, and George Kennedy as intrepid Captain Ed Hocken. The gang's all here. And so are the laughs. Like Drebin, you're gonna love it.

The Naked Gun 33 1/3 - The Final Insult (Dir. Peter Segal, 1994): Oscar night. Who will win? Who will lose? And will someone please kick that numbskull offstage?

Wait! That's no ordinary numbskull. That's Lt Frank Drebin, crashing the ceremonies to stop a terrorist plot that could mean curtains for him - or will a simple window shade be enough? Yes, back with a hilarious three-peat and a state-of-the art advance in sequel numbering are the filmmakers you love, the returning stars you adore, plus others getting Naked for the first time: Fred Ward, Anna Nicole Smith and more folks you'd happily give your seat to on a crowded bus. The fun begins when...oops; we don't want to give away the gags. No. You'll have to pay for them. You'll be glad you did!

Play.com (UK) : The Naked Gun Complete Box Set : DVD - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Argos Value Range ETA-21C Steam Iron for home delivery or instore for only £3.29. What a deal!!*

My son is a student and I've bought him a few items out of argos' value range and this is again a recent purchase which I think is a bargain. On the Argos website it was 4 out of 5 stars from 40 reviews and he has never had a problem with it. It is generally a very easy and good iron to use! (and yes he does iron his clothes lol)

The specs:

* 1200 watts.

* 10 - 20g/min steam output.

* 130ml water tank capacity.

* 1.5m power cord.

* Weight 0.7kg.

* Non-stick aluminium soleplate.

* Temperature control light.

* Uses tap water.

* Front fill.

* Water level indicator.

* Water spray.

* Variable steam.

* Self-clean.Buy Argos Value Range ETA-21C Steam Iron. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Guest

*Hong Kong Phooey - Hot Stuff (Blue - T-Shirt) only £4.99 delivered @ Play.com *

Fantastic T and delivered price, all sizes available!

Play.com (UK) : Hong Kong Phooey - Hot Stuff (Blue - T-Shirt) : Clothing - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Oral-B Professional Care Electric Toothbrushes Half Price at Sainsbury's (8000 series is £21.24)*

Oral-B Professional Care 8000 = £21.24 (Amazon has it for £37.89. eBay priced around £35)

Oral-B Professional Care 8500 = £35 (Amazon has it for £74.32)

Also have the cheaper 6000 (around £18) and "Vitality" (£very cheap) models.

This is a good deal for all you that hate the dentists - give ur gnashers a good clean


----------



## Guest

*Free Screening of Milk 12th Jan (New Code)*

Milk starring Sean Penn & Janes Franco
12th Jan - 6.30pm

Momentum Pictures Preview Screening Club

code - 115693HT

Cinemas:
Birmingham Odeon
Bristol Vue
Cardiff Odeon
Cheshire Oaks Vue
Edinburgh Odeon
Glasgow Odeon
Manchester Printworks Odeon
Newcastle Gateshead Odeon
Norwich Odeon
Leeds Light Vue
Liverpool Odeon
London Islington Vue
London Panton St Odeon
London Wimbledon Odeon
Plymouth Vue
Portsmouth Vue
Reading Vue

Momentum Pictures Preview Screening Club
Sheffied Odeon
Swansea Vue


----------



## Guest

*The Punisher - Skull (Black - T-Shirt) - just £4.99 delivered @ Play.com!*

This is soo cool ......... The Punisher - Skull (Black - T-Shirt) - just £4.99 delivered @ Play.com!

Availlable sizes: S, M, L, XL

Play.com (UK) : The Punisher - Skull (Black - T-Shirt) : Clothing - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Wedgwood Website Sale now on upto 50% off on selected lines (including 25% off Jasper Conran etc) ONLINE*

Wedgwood Sale now on, just waiting for the Woolworths type clearance to happen!

Online only,

Sales (upto 50%) on ranges: 
# Wedgwood
# Johnson Brothers
# Coalport
# Masons

If you do purchase use a Credit Card as they have gone into Administration you will not get a refund etc if you need to send back.... so use CC when paying!

Official Wedgwood Store - January Sale


----------



## Guest

*Roary set of 10 Jigsaws - now £4.89 @ Amazon!*

Make your order up to £5 for free delivery

* 10 Roary puzzles in one box
* Age 3 +

Roary 10 Jigsaws: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Guest

*All Hampers Now Reduced Even Further @ Marks & Spencer*

Christmas Magnificence - Was £500.00 Now £150.00
The Gourmet Hamper - Was £250.00 Now £75.00
Vintage Christmas Pudding Gift Hamper - Was £40.00 Now £12.00
Celebrate! Hamper - Was £80.00 Now £24.00
Port & Mints - Was £20.00 Now £6.00
Season's Greetings Hamper - Was £55.00 Now £16.50
Festive Cheer - Was £30.00 Now £9.00
Christmas Sweetie Stocking - Was £20.00 Now £6.00
Percy Pig Gift Hamper - Was £25.00 Now £7.50

Hamper Sale: Marks & Spencer


----------



## Guest

*975g boxes of Celebrations and Heros £2.50 @ Tesco instore*

Saw this offer instore in hertford. Thought it was a decent price.


----------



## Guest

*Better than 1/2 price: Kelloggs Frosties -750g Family Pack only £1 and Nestle Cheerios 500g only 89p @ Sainsburys!*

Better than half price: Frosties only £1 a box and Cheerios was £1.98 now only 89p a box!!


----------



## Guest

*Carvery Meal and Ice Cream for £4.90 Mon-Sat sit down before 18:30 until 14th Feb @ Toby Carvery*

Discount: £4.90
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Expiry: 14/02/2009
Instructions: Carvery Meal and Ice Cream for £5 - Terms and Conditions

1. This offer is available for up to 4 guests on a single visit each paying £4.90 (due to VAT reduction)

2. The voucher must be handed over at time of ordering

3. Offer is valid until 14th Feb 2009, excluding bank holidays

4. The offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer

5. Subject to availability

http://www.toby-carvery.co.uk/image...oby-carvery-carvery-and-ice-cream-voucher.pdf


----------



## Guest

*Littlewoods - Various Discount Codes*

Discount: verious
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: xx009
Expiry: 23/12/2009
Applies to: littlewoods, choice, great universal etc
Instructions: These seem to all be valid as I've used them in my accounts over the last few day's.... Hope they come in useful.

xx790 = 10% off
xx991 = 10% off

xx333 = 5% off

xx054 = 20% Clothing + footwear and 10% Household

xx387 = 10% Homewares and 15% Fashon

xx386 = 20% Book's ans 10% Elec

xx009 = 20% Clothing and foot and 10% Household

xx161 = B.N.P MAY - 29.9apr
xx448 = B.N.P OCTOBER - 29.9apr

Discount: verious
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: xx009
Expiry: 23/12/2009
Applies to: littlewoods, choice, great universal etc
Instructions: These seem to all be valid as I've used them in my accounts over the last few day's.... Hope they come in useful.

xx790 = 10% off
xx991 = 10% off

xx333 = 5% off

xx054 = 20% Clothing + footwear and 10% Household

xx387 = 10% Homewares and 15% Fashon

xx386 = 20% Book's ans 10% Elec

xx009 = 20% Clothing and foot and 10% Household

xx161 = B.N.P MAY - 29.9apr
xx448 = B.N.P OCTOBER - 29.9apr

Discount: verious
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: xx009
Expiry: 23/12/2009
Applies to: littlewoods, choice, great universal etc
Instructions: These seem to all be valid as I've used them in my accounts over the last few day's.... Hope they come in useful.

xx790 = 10% off
xx991 = 10% off

xx333 = 5% off

xx054 = 20% Clothing + footwear and 10% Household

xx387 = 10% Homewares and 15% Fashon

xx386 = 20% Book's ans 10% Elec

xx009 = 20% Clothing and foot and 10% Household

xx161 = B.N.P MAY - 29.9apr
xx448 = B.N.P OCTOBER - 29.9apr

Littlewoods - The Official UK Home Shopping Website


----------



## Guest

*Free Tickets for BBC Shows*

Just noticed this on the BBC website....

Free tickets for some of their shows, including
- Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
- [email protected] (radio show)
- Invitation Concerts with the Ulster Orchestra (radio show)
- Discovering Music (radio show)
- Elevenquest (new radio sitcom)
- Mark Steel's in Town (radio show)
- Counterpoint (radio show)
- Hear and Now (radio show)
- Living with the Lights On (radio show)
- Artuart (radio show)
- World Book Club (radio show)

BBC - Tickets for BBC shows - Tickets for BBC shows


----------



## Guest

*1/3 off Baby nappies, wipes, toiletries, food and lots more at Sainsburys*

Sainsburys have got 1/3 off nappies, wipes, bath time, changing time, baby oil, creams, powders, feeding accessories and food and drink.

Stock up!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

mrsdusty said:


> *975g boxes of Celebrations and Heros £2.50 @ Tesco instore*
> 
> Saw this offer instore in hertford. Thought it was a decent price.


Don't ask me how but I still have an unopeded box of celebrations from Christmas!!!


----------



## Guest

*Good Housekeeping Family Cookbook only £5 delivered *

£25 @ Waterstones, £22.50 @ Borders - can't find it cheaper anywhere!
There is a movement now towards families and friends eating together and eating home cooked food with ingredients that are considered. "Family Cookbook" is about bringing people together to eat simple and good food every day. It is for people who have a family as well as for those who live with friends or a partner. With over 120 recipes divided into chapters including Stocking the Storecupboard, Cooking for One or Two, Cooking with Children, Quick Weekday Meals, Weekend Recipes and Cooking Family Meals for Special Occasions, "Family Cookbook" is the everyday cookbook you'll turn to again and again for inspiration. Recipes range from the simple, such as pork and noodle stir fry, to encourage non-cooks into the kitchen, to Thai chicken curry and Moroccan spice poussin for the more experienced cook. None of the recipes, however, is beyond the reach of an enthusiastic amateur cook. The aim of the book is to get families away from takeaways and ready meals and to get them in the kitchen preparing healthy, 'real' food that doesn't cost the earth. At the beginning of each chapter there is helpful and practical advice about where to buy key ingredients, how to plan your meals in advance and build up a collection of recipes that you can have on standby whatever the occasion. "Family Cookbook" is the only everyday cookbook you'll need.

Good Housekeeping Family Cookbook Good Housekeeping | WHSmith


----------



## Guest

*8 copies of Radio Times for £1 - 3 issues for £1 on other magazines - Save up to 91% - WHsmiths *

Great deals on hot mags:
Esquire RRP: £47.88 Our price: £16.99 12 issues for £16.99
Radio Times:RRP: £8.40 Our price: 8 issues for £1.00
Lonely Planet Magazine RRP: £42.00 Our price: 12 issues for £29.00 Save 90%
National Geographic RRP: £47.88 Our price: 12 issues for £29.00 Save 39%
Men's Health RRP: £11.40 Our price: 3 issues for £1.00 Save 91%
Men's Fitness RRP: £11.10 Our price: 3 issues for £1.00 Save 91%
She RRP: £9.90 Our price: £3.00 3 issues for £3.00
HELLO Magazine RRP: £52.00 Our price: 26 issues for £26.00 Save 50%
Harper's Bazaar RRP: £44.40 Our price: 12 issues for £16.99 Save 62%
+ Loads of others

WHSmith - Buy UK Magazine Subscriptions Online


----------



## Guest

*Wetherspoon Lodges - 2 Nights for the price of 1 (Thu-Sun) - January to March 2009*

Deal speaks for itself... why not take advantage of this weeks 'HOTTEST DEAL' (Slashed food and drink prices at Wetherspoons) by staying at one of the Wetherspoon Lodges for a couple of nights! Currently being offered is 2 nights for the price of 1 (Thursday to Sunday) at most of their lodges.

Terms and conditions: Please quote reference Wetherspoon/1/09. Available at participating Wetherspoon lodges, shown on this page and on J D Wetherspoon Lodges - lodges and hotels run by J D Wetherspoon, until Sunday 29/3/09. Subject to availability and restrictions (please check when booking), with only one booking per household. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. Excludes bank holiday weekends. All nights booked must run consecutively; some lodges will require your stay to include a Friday, Saturday or Sunday night. For some lodges, the 2-for-1 offer is limited to specific periods only please call for details.

To take advantage of this offer, a voucher needs to be presented at the time of check-in. You will be unable to use this offer, without presenting this voucher. You can find the voucher here...

J D Wetherspoon Lodges - lodges and hotels run by J D Wetherspoon - Offer Details - George Hotel, Bewdley

...or in the back of the Wetherspoonnews (Jan/Feb 2009 edition) found in all good stores!

Hope this helps someone for a cheap weekend away!

Prices go from £35 for a single room for two nights. All rooms feature en suite bathroom, tea and coffee making facilities, remote control TV and hair dryer. Plus there is FREE Wi-Fi access available in the bar: 7am - closing.

J D Wetherspoon Lodges - lodges and hotels run by J D Wetherspoon - Find a Lodge


----------



## Guest

*Whiskers Cat food 24 pouch £4 @ Asda*

Not a great deal but if you have fussy cats it saves you a couple of quid

Asda are doing the whiskers 24 pack pouches for £4 seems to be all varietys and better value than the 2 x 12 for £5 that they sometimes do


----------



## Guest

*Up to 71% off selected NIKE footwear @ Amazon*

Nike Ladies Air Zoom Plus Trainer 
RRP: £65.00 - £90.00 
Our Price: £26.00-£39.00 
You Save: £64.00 (71%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Air Zoom Moire + 
RRP: £65.00 
Our Price: £32.50 
You Save: £32.50 (50%) 
Nike Men's Air Zoom Profiler 
RRP: £70.00 
Our Price: £35.00-£68.50 
You Save: £35.00 (50%)

Nike Men's Air Max Voltage 
RP: £60.00 
Our Price: £24.00 
You Save: £36.00 (60%) 
Nike Women's Moon Crepe 
RRP: £50.00 
Our Price: £25.00 
You Save: £25.00 (50%) 
Nike Girls' Air Trainer Huarache 
RRP: £45.00 
Our Price: £18.00 
You Save: £27.00 (60%) 
Nike Women's WMNS Air Skylon 
RRP: £65.00 
Our Price: £32.50 
You Save: £32.50 (50%)

Nike mens AIR MAX DOLCE LIGHT 
RRP: £90.00 
Our Price: £45.00 
You Save: £45.00 (50%) 
Nike mens Air Max 
RRP: £110.00 
Our Price: £55.00 
You Save: £55.00 (50%) 
Nike Mens Speedsweep 3 Low 
RRP: £65.00 
Our Price: £26.00 
You Save: £39.00 (60%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Air Zoom Breathe Free 
RRP: £80.00 
Our Price: £32.00 
You Save: £48.00 (60%)

Nike Mens Air Zoom Huarache 2K4 
RRP: £100.00 
Our Price: £40.00 
You Save: £60.00 (60%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Vector 
RP: £55.00 
Our Price: £27.50 
You Save: £27.50 (50%) 
Nike Mens Street Supershift 
RRP: £50.00 
Our Price: £25.00 
You Save: £25.00 (50%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Air Max Isleta 
RP: £65.00 
Our Price: £32.50 
You Save: £32.50 (50%)

Nike Womens W'mns Air Force II Low 
RRP: £65.00 
Our Price: £32.50 
You Save: £32.50 (50%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Air Zoom Vapor Control 
RRP: £90.00 
Our Price: £45.00 
You Save: £45.00 (50%) 
Nike Womens W'mns Air Zoom Elite 
RRP: £90.00 
Our Price: £36.00 
You Save: £54.00 (60%) 
Nike mens All Court Canvas 
RRP: £36.00 
Our Price: £18.00 
You Save: £18.00 (50%)

Amazon.co.uk: low prices in Electronics, Books, Music, DVDs & more


----------



## Guest

*Sylvanian Families Baby Fairground House with FREE Fox Family only £19.98 @ Tesco + Delivery (RRP£39.99 without fox family)*

Seems a great deal as to buy a sylvanian family alone can be around £15 and so to get a baby house and the family for £20 isa bargain. Note this is a baby house and is scaled for the sylvanian children not adults, but amazon etc are selling it for £36+ without the fox family.

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-0111.aspx


----------



## Guest

*Half Price Bathroom Suites @ Tesco direct - save up to £978*

Price range from £379 to £978 (depending on your needs and wallet)

http://www.tescobathrooms.com/zpage/...zdesc/sale.htm


----------



## Guest

*Alison Three Light Chandelier White Gold Effect - Down to £10 from £52.48 @ B&Q*

Product Description
Simple but glamorous chandelier creates a touch of antique with its white gold finish.
Product Features
Height (cm): 100
Width (cm): 40
Brand: Lights by B&Q
Colour: White/Gold Effect
Number of bulbs: 3
Room Suitability: Suitable for use within the living room and hallway.
Warranty/guarantee: Guarantee
Warranty/guarantee details: This product has been made to our demanding high quality standards,complete satisfaction or money back
WEEE Requirements: Lighting Equip
Hardwired or Plug-In: Hardwired
Material: Metal & glass
Max bulb wattage: 40
Product Type: Chandeliers
Additional Information
Bulb not included.
Dimmable when used with an appropriate dimmer switch (not included)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9706491&fh_reftheme=promo_141983481,seeall,//catalog01/en_GB/categories<{10099}/categories<{8960079}/categories<{8960080}&fh_view_size=6&fh_sort_order=1&fh_sort_by=_price_rrp_min&fh_&ecamp=aff-p9-buyat-001


----------



## Guest

*kids bikes instore in tescos £17.99 and £19.99*

Went into my local tescos today and they had boys and girls bikes 16inch for £17.99 and boys 20inch bikes for £19.99 down from about £80, just bought my son a bike for £100 and this one was just as good.

I would imagine this is in store only but there was quite a few in my local store.

price changed to £17.50


----------



## Guest

*Corky's Vodka Liqueur Shots £5 a bottle @ Morrisons*

I quite like shots of this when i'm out and was surprised to find they have 50cl bottles of Corky's in Strawberries and Cream Flavour and also White Chocolate for £5 in Morrisons. Even wholesale prices are usually a bit more expensive than that and the usual Morrisons price is £8.98. Only the White chocolate stuff had the yellow promo SEL but i can confirm that it definetly works for strawberries and cream too. Got two bottles just yesterday 

Sugary cheap booze ah yum!


----------



## Guest

*2 Courses, Wine & Coffee for 2 people - all for £29! Very nice food too.*

STARTS: 01/01/2009 EXPIRES: 28/02/2009

"Once the festivities have ended, allow Bistro & Bar
to make 2009 as easy as possible. Imagine sitting down
in a trademark bistro for two courses of stunning
classics, a great bottle of wine chosen by the people
who know, and coffee all for only £29 for two. The simple
things done supremely well for less than you would
ever imagine. Thinking of where to dine in 2009?

The answer is simple. Think du Vin.
Simply complete your details on the right
and click on the link to get your voucher.

* Subject to terms & conditions"

This 2009 think 2000 and wine.


----------



## Guest

*2 Packs Of Tipp-Ex Only 7p At Tesco*

I Just Went To My Local Tesco and spotted this amazing deal.

They Were Priced As 7p Because They Were Discontinued. There Was A Whole rail Of Them, But I Only Got 3. They Are A Double Pack Of Tesco Own Brand Correction Fluid.

Sorry, Its Instore Only, So No Link, Also No Photo.

Sorry


----------



## Guest

*Pewter Underbed Drawers - were £99 now £29 @ Bensons for Beds*

These underbed drawers have been selling in Bensons stores and online for £100 or more for at least a year - I know because I bought one 18 months ago in a sale for £55 and have been waiting for them to go back down to that price ever since. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw them for £29. They fit under a metal bedstead, look pretty smart, and give loads of extra storage space.

Underbed Drawers


----------



## Guest

*Oralmedic Mouth Ulcer Treatment - Sign Up for Your FREE Sample*

Fill in your details to receive your FREE sample of Oralmedic - the mouth ulcer treatment. Oralmedic is a revolutionary new product that takes mouth ulcer treatment to a new level. Just one application eliminates mouth ulcer pain in seconds! As well as pain relief within seconds ORALMEDIC seals the infected area, so promoting natural healing.

Request a sample


----------



## Guest

*Suzuki B King 1340cc motorcycle £6,999 (£2,000 saving on list price) + free Micron race exhaust.*

The Suzuki B King is one of the most powerfull streetbikes you can get, with 1340cc and 180BHP.
I've test rode this bike and the performance is blistering.
£2,000 off is a huge reduction and the free Micron cans are worth over £300

George White Motorcycles - Latest Offers


----------



## Guest

*Fancy some Pizza Express anyone?*

PizzaExpress 2 for 1

Yummy,

Mrs Dusty


----------



## Hennish

Mm Pizza Express! Thanks


----------



## Guest

*Blondie - Greatest Hits: Sight & Sound [CD + DVD] £5.27 + Free Delivery @ dvd.co.uk*

Blondie formed in the mid 1970s amidst a thriving club scene in New York's East Village. They and their peers The Ramones, Talking Heads and Television got their start in the city's hottest clubs: CBGB's and Max's Kansas City. The band went through numerous changes in their line-up early on, but by the release of 'Parallel Lines' in 1979, they had gelled into one of the most commercially successful bands of the decade. With a genre-bending style that fused pop, punk and hip-hop, Blondie reached the top of the UK charts six times with a diverse array of hits: 'Heart Of Glass', 'Sunday Girl', 'Atomic', 'Call Me', 'The Tide Is High' and 'Maria' - all collected here on this fantastic collection, along with a DVD of their classic pop art videos.

Disc: 1 CD
1. Heart Of Glass
2. Sunday Girl
3. Atomic
4. Call Me
5. The Tide Is High
6. Rapture
7. Maria
8. In The Flesh (Remix)
9. X Offender
10. Rip Her To Shreds
11. Denis
12. (I'm Always Touched By Your) Presence, Dear
13. Picture This
14. Fade Away And Radiate
15. Hanging On The Telephone
16. One Way Or Another
17. Dreaming
18. Union City Blue
19. Island Of Lost Souls
20. Good Boys (Blow-Up mix)
21. End To End
22. Rapture Riders (Single Edit Bonus Track) - Blondie VS The Doors

Disc: 2 DVD
1. In The Flesh
2. X Offender
3. Denis
4. Detroit 442
5. (I'm Always Touched By Your) Presence, Dear
6. Picture This
7. Hanging On The Telephone
8. Heart Of Glass
9. Dreaming
10. The Hardest Part
11. Union City Blue
12. Atomic
13. The Tide Is High
14. Rapture
15. Island Of Lost Souls
16. Maria
17. Good Boys

DVD.CO.UK: CD - Pop - Blondie - Greatest Hits: Sight & Sound [CD + DVD] (Music CD)


----------



## Guest

*Weight Watchers Ready Meals - £1 each or 3 for £2 @ ASDA*

Just popped in today and selected weight watchers ready meals were down from £1.58 to £1. Even better they were 3 for £2, making them 67p each.

Hotpots, curry, ocean pie and lasagnes, a few more that I cant remember.

Ideal for new year resolutions!

Cannot find online

Hope it is helpful


----------



## Guest

*Valentines - Single Red Rose and eucalyptus delivered in a gorgeous red glass vase with FREE Guylian chocolates, FREE RIBBON and FREE Delivery £7.99 with voucher @ Flying Flowers*

They also have loads of great deals on other bouquets which range in price if you want something bigger.

This one is a great deal tho for anyone looking for loads for just £9.99.

I saw this deal in the most recent catalogue and the offer code is 
F19DCMX5

From past experience the dozen red roses bouquets are usually a lot cheaper than their competitors yet just as good if not better.

Valentine's Single Red Rose from Flying Flowers - Send Red Roses with Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Hot Bunny Microwavable Bed Warmer @ £4.99 [1/2 price] delivered @ Play.com + Quidco!*

Back instock and at a great delivered price! Let the Hot Bunny keep your bed warm at night!

Play.com (UK) : Hot Bunny Microwavable Bed Warmer : Gadgets - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Free Americano coffee for every customer or £1 for any hot drink from : 12-1-09 to 16-1-09 @ Krispy Kreme*

hi guys

I've just found out that krispy kreme are giving away free americanos or any hot drink for £1.

they also have another deal which is a permanent deal for any 2 doughnuts and a coffee for £3.75

Krispy Kreme


----------



## Guest

*Up to £15 off your next online order @ m&s £5 of £50,£10 of £100 and £15 of £150*

Discount: 15.00
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Expiry: 14/01/2009
Instructions: £5 of £50 use code WEBS24S2
£10 of £100 use code WEBS24S3
£15 of £150 use code WEBS24S4

OFFER ENDS 14TH JAN


----------



## Guest

*Extra 10% off code for Shoes @ Amazon.co.uk !!!*

Discount: 10%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: NUSSHOES
Expiry: Add an expiry date
Applies to: All shoes sold directly from Amazon.co.uk
Instructions: Put your best foot forward with an extra 10% off shoes sold directly from Amazon.co.uk

Save on top brands including Nike, Fly London, Converse and more, with
this exclusive offer for NUS Extra cardholders.

Just enter the code NUSSHOES when you submit your payment details at checkout, to receive your 10% discount.

Amazon.co.uk: low prices in Electronics, Books, Music, DVDs & more


----------



## Guest

*Stockholm Solid Pine Chest( 60% OFF) NOW - £59.99 @ CDiscount (RRP: £149) *

Actually delivery for heavy goods is £4.99 and everything else is £1.99

A versatile range of furniture in a warm antique finish, constructed from solid pine with neat wooden handles and curved plinths. H 78.3cm x W 131cm x D 37.7cm

Cdiscount UK


----------



## Guest

Nestle Shreddies Large box 750g Only 99p @ Tesco

EXPIRES: 28/01/2009

Large 750g box
Now 99p - valid from 15/01/2009 until 27/01/2009
£2 In Asda
£2.26 In Sainsburys


----------



## Guest

*Clothing From as Little as 25p at Tesco's Instore- Read Post for a Better Idea!!!*

Hi There,

Just thought I'd post to say that my local Tesco's are having a MASSIVE clothing clearout with prices starting from 25p for xmas novelty items (I just bought my partner a novelty santa hat and boxers set for 25p reduced from a fiver- they look like they were reduced from even more than that but the sticker tore off!) and this includes babies hats, booties and bib sets, romper suits etc.

Babies/childrens clothing are priced up from 50p for tops and £1 for trousers and they also had some gorgeous girls 2 piece sets for a pound reduced from £12!

Women's clothing starts at 50p for tops and they had a lot of summer shorts and vest tops priced up at 50p too!

I had a quick look at mens and they had polo neck t-shirts reduced to 50p and many t-shirts from a pound as well as nice jeans starting from £3 and smart trousers/shirts & jackets starting from £2! 
The Formula 1 gear was in the sale too starting from £2 for the official caps and £4 for the t-shirts.

I had a quick look at shoes but the offers didn't seem so great- However I did pick up a pair of leopard print wellies in there on Monday for £3 reduced from £12.

Basically I've just got £37.50 worth of clothes for £5.91 and its ALL decent stuff too 

Hope this helps someone...


----------



## Guest

*FREE EYE TEST @ TESCO*

To combat the credit crunch, Tesco is offering customers great value savings on eyecare. These include coupons for a free sight test in store and £5 off any frame so that customers can have fully dispensed prescription glasses from as little as £15 per pair.

Tesco is also offering 'buy-one-get-one-free' on its great value designer range** if you spend £75 or over on frames. This offer is available from 19 January.


----------



## Guest

*Asda Smart Price Dinner Set - reduced from £5 to £3 (40% off)*

Having just bought this set from my local Asda store, I feel it is worth a post as it is very good value.
It comes boxed and consists of 4 dinner plates, 4 tea plates and 4 bowls. All pieces are white and generous in size.
The finish glaze on every piece I got is flawless, also they sell individual replacement pieces at 49p per item.


----------



## Guest

*up to 70% now on Knickerbox.co.uk*

Just received an email saying knickerbox now have up to 70% off in their clearance sale. Yes it is 'up to' but some great prices. Perfect with valentines day coming up.

Knickerbox - Clearance & Sale Lingerie


----------



## Guest

*HSamuel Winter sale some items reduced by 75%*

Called half-price sale but some products are reduced even more. Diamond ring from £159.99 to £59.99.
Hundreds of items!

Wedding and diamond jewellery, branded watches and more - H.Samuel the Jeweller


----------



## Guest

*Chicago Town Takeaway pizza Big £2 !!ASDA!!*

Chicago Town Takeaway Pizza (the big one)
includes all varaties i think.
definetly on....

Four Cheese (stuffed crust)
Pepperoni (stuffed crust)
chicken supreme

only £2 
reduced from £3


----------



## Guest

*Theakston XB Ale-4.5% 500ml bottle £1 @ Sainsburys*

Instore in my local sainsburys today-Coleraine
Was £1.70 but reduced to £1 a bottle(500ml)
Use buy date is 31/10/2009
Nice ale


----------



## Vixie

mrsdusty said:


> *Chicago Town Takeaway pizza Big £2 !!ASDA!!*
> 
> Chicago Town Takeaway Pizza (the big one)
> includes all varaties i think.
> definetly on....
> 
> Four Cheese (stuffed crust)
> Pepperoni (stuffed crust)
> chicken supreme
> 
> only £2
> reduced from £3


bought 2 of them yesterday they are very tasty  yum yum


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> bought 2 of them yesterday they are very tasty  yum yum


I have to agree they are REALLY nice lol


----------



## Vixie

mrsdusty said:


> I have to agree they are REALLY nice lol


the stuffed crust ones are the best, ohh I'm hungry now talking about food lol I had one of the pizzas last night, burnt my have on the oven though, but it was worth it


----------



## Guest

*Hampers 75% off now at Tesco Direct*

The Supreme Christmas Hamper
Catalogue number: 204-7270

Was £146.80
Now £36.70
Save £110.10
(NOW OUT OF STOCK)

Tesco Finest Indulgence Hamper
Catalogue number: 204-6262

Was £73.40
Now £18.35
Save £55.05

Organic Christmas Hamper
Catalogue number: 204-5341

Was £48.93
Now £12.23
Save £36.70

Festive Hamper
Catalogue number: 204-0478

Was £24.46
Now £6.11
Save £18.35

Free delivery if delivered to store

Tesco Finest Indulgence Hamper - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Guest

*Collection of Ten Accessories for just £9.50 @ Jessops!*

Order online to collect instore to avoid delivery charge. This seems like a great wee offer, to get the accessories for just £9.50 use discount code: JESSOPS5

An absolutely fantastic value collection of Jessops digital camera accessories, all for only £10!

* Jessops Flexi-Pod with ball & socket head (1018955)
* Jessops LCD Screen Protectors (1018659)
* Jessops AA Alkaline Batteries, pack of 4 (1017656)
* Jessops Optical Cleaning Cloth (1019645)
* Jessops Compact Camera Strap (1018392)
* Jessops Lens Cleaning Tissues, pack of 100 (1019408)
* Jessops Lens Cleaning Fluid, 30ml (1019403)
* Jessops Labelling Pens, pack of 3 (5010051)
* Jessops Blower Brush, small (1017917)
* Jessops Snapshot Album, 36 shots 6x4" (1017832)

Jessops Ten Accessories for Â£10 - Jessops


----------



## Guest

*Kids 9 Piece Wood & Canvas Storage Rack - £14.99 @ Lidl*

Available instore from 19/1

Features:
Help keep toys tidy with this practical storage rack with 9 coloured boxes 
Size approx. (cm): 60 x 66 x 30 
Tilted design for clear easy access


----------



## Guest

*Helly Hansen Mens Aden Jacket Navy £19.56 mandm direct*

Polyurethane coated polyester shell.
100% polyester body lining. 100% nylon sleeve lining.
Full zip with Velcro storm flap. Foldaway toggle hood.
Part elasticated cuffs Velcro cuffs. Two front zip pockets.
One inner zip pocket. Toggle hem. Embroidered branding.
Waterproof & breathable with fully taped seams.

M and M Direct - Huge Savings on Mens and Womens Clothing. Nike, Adidas, Bench and more.


----------



## Vixie

mrsdusty said:


> *Kids 9 Piece Wood & Canvas Storage Rack - £14.99 @ Lidl*
> 
> Available instore from 19/1
> 
> Features:
> Help keep toys tidy with this practical storage rack with 9 coloured boxes
> Size approx. (cm): 60 x 66 x 30
> Tilted design for clear easy access


love this one, might have to invest in one of those great price


----------



## Guest

*Rhea Prescription Glasses Only £28.95 @ SelectSpecs with free polarized clip on, free scratch resistance, anti-reflection and UV protection RRP £120*

These glasses are pretty cheap, there's other designs as well. RRP £120 for the pair mentioned
the extras would cost you at least a tenner each in other stores.

http://www.selectspecs.com/Glasses/Rhea/Bailingguizu-6574/ss265.09.html


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> *Rhea Prescription Glasses Only £28.95 @ SelectSpecs with free polarized clip on, free scratch resistance, anti-reflection and UV protection RRP £120*
> 
> These glasses are pretty cheap, there's other designs as well. RRP £120 for the pair mentioned
> the extras would cost you at least a tenner each in other stores.
> 
> http://www.selectspecs.com/Glasses/Rhea/Bailingguizu-6574/ss265.09.html


niceone musty.............


----------



## Guest

*Mens Fly53 Night Flight Black Jacket - now only £29.99 delivered from Play.com!! (RRP: £119.99*

My husband has just had his delivered and I must say it's an absolutely fantastic jacket!!!

Okay, the RRP may be slightly exaggerated but i HAVE seen it on sale elsewhere for £90, and shortly before Xmas this was £59.99, then reduced to £49.99. After Xmas it was £39.99, and now it's being given away @ £29.99!!

Only available in Small and Medium (and a lot of the reviews recommend getting a size larger that you normally buy)

Husband bought a Medium ...this is meant to be a fitted jacket so if you don't like that sort of thing then I'd say get a size larger, but if you want this jacket how it's meant to be made, get your normal size.

Play.com (UK) : Fly53 - Men's - Night Flight (Black - Jacket) : Clothing - Free Delivery


----------



## Guest

*Richer Sounds television clearence - massive price drops (some more than half price).... 46" Sharp 1080p for £450 etc etc... loads of tvs area dependant*

Richer Sounds have a clearence section on there website, whilst browsing since yesterday i have noticed a *significant* price drop on all flat screen televisions, some have halved in price since yesterday. INSTORE only ofc

26" Sets seem to be £199.95
32" Sets seem to be £249.95
37" Sets seem to be £299.95
40/42" Sets seem to be £369.95
46" Sets seem to be £449.95
50" Sets seem to be £499.95

These screens are either Brand new / Opened Box or Ex Repair. RING local shop to check stock, im sure they are desperate to clear it all out.

For example

Sharp LC46XL2E was over £850 now its just £450
Richer Sounds - The UK's Hi-Fi, Home Cinema & Flat Panel Tv Specialists!

LG 42lg6000 was over £650 now its only £370 
Richer Sounds - The UK's Hi-Fi, Home Cinema & Flat Panel Tv Specialists!

This is region dependant so ive linked to the clearence section but different shops have different stock, just take a look at your local and click on that section. This is a country wide drop!

Each tv has a 12 month warrenty regardless of condition ( OB / ex display etc ), some have 5yr for only 10% of price. I believe this is an ongoing thing

Richer Sounds - The UK's Hi-Fi, Home Cinema & Flat Panel Tv Specialists!


----------



## Guest

*3 night break at Butlins 1 adult 1 child £67.63 Dinner, Bed*

I know Butlins does not suit everyone, but each to their own. I have just booked a 3 night break at Minehead for 1 adult, 1 Child and an infant half board for just £67.63 - Its 13th to 16th February which means this counts as term time as most schoold dont break up until the 13th, and the price goes up a whopping £103 if you add an extra adult!

However I think this is great value short break if you are a single parent, or if like me your husband/partner cannot get time off work during half term. It works out approximately £20 each per day and that includes your food and plenty of free entertainment for the kids

**** Call 0800 107 0097 for free and well guarantee you exactly the same offers, information and advice. Plus, youll also receive an extra £5 off your booking when you phone. Please quote Phew! when calling! **** takes it down to just £62.63

Butlins Online Booking


----------



## Guest

*Disney Princess rest and relax + Star Wars Clone Tween Ready Beds half price @ £15 each delivered @ Amazon!*

Product Description
The original all in one sleepover solution Now they can look the part wherever they sleep. Comfy sleeping bag, pillow and airbed all in one. Can be used in three positions for sitting and lounging as well as sleeping which makes it ideal for sleepovers and weekends away with friends. Your child will have hours of fun that can right through the night with the ready bed. The bed is fully portable so it is easy to take with you for sleepovers and on holidays and has its own carry bag with it for easy transportation. The bed also has a integral cosy fleece pillow and a soft cover. Features Size H 170cm, W 67cm, D 20cm Comes with a pump and carry bag Cover is machine washable at 40 degrees Suitable from 5 yrs

Star Wars Clone Wars Tween Ready Bed: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Guest

*Go Explore 2 Piece Holdall Set (Pink) - only £9.79 @ Argos! (was £19.99)*

* Pink.
* Polyester.
* 1 external pocket.
* 2 wheels on roller holdall.
* 1 carry handle on 20in holdall and 2 handles on roller holdall.

* 27in roller holdall.
* Size (H)35.5, (W)68.5, (D)33cm / (H)13.97, (W)27, (D)12.99in.
* Weight 3.25kg.
* Capacity 80 litres.

* 20in roller holdall.
* Size (H)28.5, (W)50.8, (D)27.9cm / (H)11.22, (W)20, (D)10.98in.
* Weight 0.5kg.
* Capacity 39.5 litres.

Buy Go Explore 2 Piece Holdall Set. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Guest

*20% off for Debenhams both on line and instore, 10% off cosmetics valid until 08/02/09*

Discount: 20%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: PL7P
Expiry: 08/02/2009
Applies to: Everything bar cosmetics which is 10%
Instructions: In todays daily mail:---

In store... voucher printed in todays newspaper or you can download on line and print following link. (need adobe)

On line.... use code PL7P for all but cosmetics, code for cosmetics is P96P, but is only for 10% off

SHA1 also currently seems to be working again for free delivery.


----------



## Guest

*2 FOR £1 FAIRY LIQUID, TOLIET DUCK, MR MUSCLE WINDOW CLEANER @ Asda*

Asda Entertainment - Free Delivery on Books, CDs, DVDs and Games


----------



## Guest

*LIDL car booster seat £2.99*

STARTS: 19/01/2009

Car Booster Seat

Suitable only for children from ages 4 - 11 (15 - 36kg) 
The raised seating position allows children?seat belts to be positioned correctly 
Conforms to ECE R44-04 
Available in various colours 
Price per item

Lidl Online


----------



## Guest

*Salted Cashews 400g reduced to 85p @ Co-op*

STARTS: 20/01/2009

While stocks last
BB 14.03.09


----------



## Guest

*Disney Cars set with torch watch alarm clock also High School Musical - Tesco Direct - £5.00*

Cars set with torch watch alarm clock

The Disney Cars set features a watch, alarm clock and torch, packaged in handy carry bag. This Cars gift set comes with 1x button cell battery and requires 1x AA battery (order 1x203-6267). Age range 3yrs+.Cars set with tourch watch alarm clock - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Guest

*Chinese Feast for £4.90 (2 x Chinese Ready Meals, 2 x Prawn Crackers, 2 x Spring Rolls, Pack of 4 Tiger Beer) at Morrisons*

EXPIRES: 26/01/2009

Morrisons Chinese Style Ready Meals - All varieties. Maximum 4 packs per customer
£1.99 each or 2 for £2

Morrisons Prawn Crackers - Maximum 2 packs per customer
Was 89p; NOW 40p

Morrisons Vegetable Spring Rolls - Maximum 2 packs per customer
Was £1.12; NOW 50p

Tiger Beer 4 Pack - Maximum 6 packs per customer
£2

Nice tea for under a fiver.

TOTAL: £4.90


----------



## Lily's Mum

What a fantastic thread


----------



## JANICE199

Lily's Mum said:


> What a fantastic thread


*do i take it you will carry it on mrsdusty? or should i say Lily's mum?*


----------



## Fleur

Lily's Mum said:


> What a fantastic thread


I agree - needs someone to carry it on - do you fancy the job Lily's Mum?


----------



## Lily's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *do i take it you will carry it on mrsdusty? or should i say Lily's mum?*


Janice, Mrs DUsty is deleted, it is now Lily's Mum. Hope that is okay???


----------



## JANICE199

Lily's Mum said:


> Janice, Mrs DUsty is deleted, it is now Lily's Mum. Hope that is okay???


*:lol::lol::lol: fine by me....i just hate being confused even more than usual.:mad2:*


----------



## Vixie

hpe you dont mind me posting a bargain in here but I noticed in ASDA yesterday that they have a box of 100 puppy training pads for £7 

for those that use them for your pups I think its a great price


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Toy Paddington Bear Small was £10 now £2.49 + Free Delivery @ BuyItHere*

Use voucher 918UAE for free delivery

This huggable soft toys shows Paddington in his trademark duffle-coat and hat. Surface washable. 21cm tall

https://www.buyithere.co.uk/product/toy_paddington_bear_small


----------



## dexter

Iceland do agreat wine . Yellow Rock english 8%. £2.50 a bottle . i bought 4 today should have been £10. and i got 4 for £6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just don't go in my local and but them all up LOL


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Tevion Twin 7" Screen DVD Player inc 3 Year Warranty - £49.99 @ ALDI*

I just picked one of these up from Aldi, reduced from £69.99, and perfect for the Car or Camping!

- 2 x 7" TFT Screens
- Plays Multi-region DVD, VCD, CDRW, MPEG4
- Even plays media from a USB Stick/Disk or Multimedia Card
- 2 x Headrest Straps
- 2 x Earphones
- Remote Control
- 3 Year Warranty


----------



## Guest

Wish i'd know this morning - but thats for that!!!! will try tomorrow - will be great for the grandkids - been out all day test driving cars! boring!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

Just ordered a Paddington, err for the kids..


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Loads of Pizza Hut Vouchers*

Discount: 50%
Minimum Spend: £30.00
Promotional Code: FOW0501XN
Expiry: 29/03/2009
Applies to: ONLINE & OFFLINE
Instructions: Make sure you notice the difference between O(Capital letter O) and 0 (number zero)

FREE PIZZA WHEN YOU BUY ANY OTHER
BOD0501RN

50% OFF WHEN YOU SPEND £30 OR MORE
FOW0501XN

25% OFF WHEN YOU SPEND £15 OR MORE
TFO0501WN

FREE CHILLI CO. ICE CREAM WHEN YOU SPEND £15 OR MORE
FCC0501NN

50% OFF TUSCANI PASTA
FOT0501ZN

EXPIRES 29/03/2009


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Chinese meal for 2 plus bottle of wine for £9.99 @ M&S from tomorrow it will be £6.99 !!!*

STARTS: 26/01/2009

the chinese meal deal with free celected bottle of wine it will be from tomorrow £6.99 instead of £9.99

Marks & Spencer


----------



## Georges Mum

I'm off to Mark's tomorrow!


----------



## Lily's Mum

coolkat said:


> I'm off to Mark's tomorrow!


Me too -its worth it just for the wine lol


----------



## kareng

Lily's Mum said:


> *Tevion Twin 7" Screen DVD Player inc 3 Year Warranty - £49.99 @ ALDI*
> 
> I just picked one of these up from Aldi, reduced from £69.99, and perfect for the Car or Camping!
> 
> - 2 x 7" TFT Screens
> - Plays Multi-region DVD, VCD, CDRW, MPEG4
> - Even plays media from a USB Stick/Disk or Multimedia Card
> - 2 x Headrest Straps
> - 2 x Earphones
> - Remote Control
> - 3 Year Warranty


Just to warn people, if these are the ones that velcro round the headrests, they will soon be illegal. If person driving has an accident, there is little holding them and stopping them falling off due to an impact of a crash and hitting the child on the head. 
(My OH owns a car audio shop, and knows this, he fits the ones mounted into the head rests, and has never sold the other kind ) 
Not trying to be cheeky, but just a wee warning that they are dangerous, and will be illegal soon!)


----------



## Lily's Mum

kareng said:


> Just to warn people, if these are the ones that velcro round the headrests, they will soon be illegal. If person driving has an accident, there is little holding them and stopping them falling off due to an impact of a crash and hitting the child on the head.
> (My OH owns a car audio shop, and knows this, he fits the ones mounted into the head rests, and has never sold the other kind )
> Not trying to be cheeky, but just a wee warning that they are dangerous, and will be illegal soon!)


Not cheeky at all and thanks for the warning.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Compact Snap - The Jam CD £2.99 + Free Postage/Quidco/5% reductions @ Play*

Track List 
In The City
All Around The World
The Modern World
News Of The World
David Watts
'A' Bomb In Wardour Street
Down In The Tube Station At Midnight
Strange Town
When You're Young
Smithers-Jones
The Eton Rifles
Going Underground
Dreams Of Children
That's Entertainment
Start!
Funeral Pyre
Absolute Beginners
Town Called Malice
Precious
The Bitterest Pill (I Ever Had To Swallow)
Beat Surrender

Promotional Code: RACDI0809 Play.com (UK) : The Jam - Compact Snap : CD - Free Delivery


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free Vagisil Sample*

If you fill in the questionnaire you will be sent a discreet sample - useful for anyone with a itchy or irritating you know what -I am sure some members will find this very useful 

Vagisil: Samples On-line Questions


----------



## Georges Mum

you have got to be kidding!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*January (and February) Restaurant Sale @ Toptable.co.uk*

Offers available:
50% off MEALS
DINE UNDER £15
DINE UNDER £25
DRINK INC etc.

many restaurants to chose from across the country

January restaurant sale


----------



## Lily's Mum

*12 Noddy books - Enid Blyton £9.99 delivered @ The Book People*

Taken from the site :-
The magic and joy of Toy Town comes to life as never before in this series of colourful stories starring Noddy, Big-Ears and their many friends. Based on the original stories by Enid Blyton, the books have been brought completely up to date with the help of CGI images, ensuring they will appeal to a whole new generation of Noddy fans.

Titles in the set :-
A Bike for Big-Ears 
Bounce Alert in Toy Town 
Hold on to your hat Noddy 
Noddy and the New Taxi 
Noddy's Perfect Gift 
The Magic Powder 
Do-It-Yourself Noddy 
Noddy and the Magic Bagpipes 
Noddy Goes Shopping 
Noddy's Special Treat 
Noddy on the Move 
Noddy the Rainbow Chaser

Use this code for free delivery *187FREE*

https://www.thebookpeople.co.uk/web...0051&productId=152399&source=102&siteid=20363


----------



## Lily's Mum

£5 Recession Buster at various Greyhound Racing Stadiums - Includes Free Entry plus Racecard, Snack/Fast Food Bar Voucher and 2 Free Drinks!

Thats right, for £5 you get Entry, Racecard, Snack voucher (to the value of £1.50) and 2 drinks all for a fiver!

Cant be bad!

At various Racetracks on certain days - 
Oxford Thursday, Saturday
Poole Tuesday, Friday
Swindon Wednesday, Friday
Doncaster Tuesday, Friday
Henlow Thursday, Friday
Newcastle Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday
Pelaw Grange Tuesday, Friday, Saturday
Sunderland Wednesday, Friday, Saturday

£5 Recession BUSTER


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Thomas The Tank Engine Ride On with Track was £169.79 now £83.09 instore/online @ Argos*

12 piece curved track included. 
Single speed (forward only). 
Drives on supplied track or smooth surfaces. 
Thomas sounds and working front light. 
Accelerator and brake on same switch. 
Max speed 1.5mph. 
Size: (W)45, (H)46, (D)115cm approx. 
Requires 1 x 6v battery (included). 
For ages 2 to 5 years (upto 20kg).

now £83.09 fab_1

Buy Thomas Ride On with Track. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Trolley Jack £2.50 at Lidl - Saturday and Sunday Only*

Just a heads up... Lidl have a sale this weekend. 2 ton capacity trolley jack for only £2.50.

Not on the lidl website - (info from a friend)


----------



## jilly40

mrsdusty said:


> *Sign Up for a FREE Sample of Lacoste Pink*
> 
> Touch of Pink triggers a delicious feeling of freedom and independence for the vivacious woman. Feminine heart notes of jasmine and violet are blended with fresh, fizzy notes of coriander leaves and blood orange, and soothed with soft sandalwood, musk, and vanilla. Complete the form provided to receive a FREE sample of Lacoste Pink.
> 
> REQUEST A FREE SAMPLE | Lacoste Parfums


i did this one it smells dilish altho the stingy so** only give you a little teeny weeny scrap of wrag with a bit on:yikes: x


----------



## Lily's Mum

*free delivery on £50 spend @ asda*

Discount: free delivery
Minimum Spend: £50.00
Promotional Code: M3-FD-JA-27
Expiry: 10/02/2009
Applies to: GROCERY
Instructions: min spend £50

Valid for deliveries from 19 Jan 2009 until 10 Feb 2009


----------



## Lily's Mum

*DISCOVERY GREEN SLICED JALAPENOS HALF PRICE £0.66 HOT HOT!!! @ Co-Op Store (Also Red Jalapenos aswell)*

Normally cost me £1.32, think they are about £1.19 in Tescos and other food stores?

I love these chillis and have just bought 2 from my Co-op Store!

Available instore


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Magners 6 Times Pint Bottle For A Fiver @ Tesco*

Been told by my mate who works in advertising, this deal will kick in either tomorrow or weekend but six pint bottles of Magners for a fiver, great price, wil be stocking up on the weekend. This is going to be in-store not sure about on-line, I'll contact him asap.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Das Boot: 2 DVD - The Complete Series (5 hours) £5.87 + Free Delivery @ Blah*

DAS BOOT is widely considered to be director Wolfgang Petersen's best film, but this mini-series edit presented as a feature length movie, is perhaps even more stunningly realistic in its portrayal of the cramped conditions aboard a German submarine.
Based on a novel by Lothar G. Buchheim, it is a striking example of an intelligent antiwar film clothed in the guise of a military thriller. In the midst of World War II, a German U-boat crew is sent out to patrol the Atlantic and fire at Allied ships bringing supplies to England. The submarine also carries a press correspondent, there to report from the front lines of nautical warfare. Meanwhile, the crew's captain (Jurgen Prochnow) is becoming disillusioned with the Nazi regime and with war in general. What starts out as a routine mission is soon livened up beyond the crew's expectations when their boat's surprise attack on a convoy is thwarted by a fast-moving destroyer. Battered by depth charges, the crew must pull together to survive the attacks of their unseen enemy.

Year: 1981
Screen: Widescreen 1.85:1 Anamorphic
Languages: German ; English - Dolby Digital (5.1)
Additional Languages: Dolby Digital (2.0) Stereo: German and English
Subtitles: Danish ; Dutch ; English ; Finnish ; Hindi ; Norwegian ; Swedish
Duration: 5 hours (approx)

blahdvd.com: War Films - Das Boot - The Mini Series


----------



## Lily's Mum

*2009 Annuals for less than £1 @ Amazon*

On Amazon today annuals are down to 86p, 88p etc

Beano
Top Gear
Tracy Beaker
Ansenal
Chelsea
Man Utd

Calendars etc also reduced to same sort of prices

Amazon.co.uk: low prices in Electronics, Books, Music, DVDs & more


----------



## Lily's Mum

*BOOHOO ALL COATS NOW REDUCED TO £15 FOR 1 WEEK. + CODE FOR 15% OFF*

Great Chance to buy a few winter coats especially if you can't make up your mind. Plus summer is still a long way away....

Next Day Delivery with Free Returns.

Discount Code for 15% off RMA001 is still valid.

TopCashback is offering 8% cashback for sales at BooHoo
BooHoo.com : Free Maximum CashBack 8%

boohoo.com | Womens Fashion Clothes | Womens Clothing


----------



## Lily's Mum

*20% off any spend @ dorothy perkins*

Discount: 20%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: Dorothy Perkins
Expiry: 28/02/2009
Applies to: online
Instructions: voucher for instore in this months skymag 
to use online go to Dorothy Perkins
you just put in your email addy and 20% discount is applied at checkout,it is very slowwwwwwwwwww though so be patient,and it does work cos i put in my sons email which is not used on sky.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free Virgin Vie Mascara or Lipgloss worth £11*

Follow link to claim your free product.

Prima/Virgin Vie promotion.

You only pay P&P

Full details of offer terms & conditions:

The following terms and conditions apply to the Prima FREE product of a Dream Lashes Mascara or Pure Shine Lip Gloss available online at Virgin Vie At Home. 
Offer available until 20th March 2009. 
This offer can only be redeemed on our website. 
No cash alternative in available. 
This offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. 
Only one free item per household and one per customer. 
To claim the discount use the coupon code 'PRIMA'. 
Virgin Vie At Home has the right to withhold the discount at its total discretion. 
Please allow up to 14 days for delivery.

Virgin Vie at Home - Cosmetics, Jewellery and Homeware


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Seamless Waist Shaper bargainous at 3.90 as of 12th feb LIDL*

Seamless Waist Shaper

Sewn-in support zones help to shape the waist and stomach for a slimmer silhouette 
Completely seamless for no visible lines 
With elastane for a perfect fit 
Sizes: S - XL 
Price per item

These cost a bomb in marks and sparks and are very effective for , erm, curvy ladies......


----------



## funkycub

Lily's Mum said:


> *Seamless Waist Shaper bargainous at 3.90 as of 12th feb LIDL*
> 
> Seamless Waist Shaper
> 
> Sewn-in support zones help to shape the waist and stomach for a slimmer silhouette
> Completely seamless for no visible lines
> With elastane for a perfect fit
> Sizes: S - XL
> Price per item
> 
> These cost a bomb in marks and sparks and are very effective for , erm, curvy ladies......


Eeek that looks painful!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Pregnancy Testing Kits - various makes - Some in packs of 2 for £1.00 at Poundworld*

Saw these in a basket in Poundworld in town today - probably nationwide - as advertised with a professionally printed flyer.

Boxed Pregnancy Testing Kits - some of them were packaged as 2 for £1.00.

Looked like a decent make but ..hey I'm no expert. Big saving on well known brands which retail around £10.00

Instore only and sorry no picture - didn't want to get arrested photographing these items


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Silentnight Super King Divan with Cushion Top Mattress was £1059.99 now £278.61 @ Argos*

Fully upholstered platform top divan with castors.
* Size (W)180, (L)200, (H)63cm.
* A headboard can be placed at either end of divan.
* Medium firm, continuous sprung, no turn mattress with 986 springs.
* Soft knit luxurious damask cover with deep quilted cushion top.
* Mattress depth 25cm.
* Care instructions included with product.
* Weight of bed 54.6kg.
* Weight of mattress 25kg.
* Minimal assembly: 1 person required.Buy Silentnight Super King Divan with Cushion Top Mattress. at Argos.co.uk


----------



## janrd

tesco valentines gifts
they have lots of good pressies for under a fiver.
cards, mugs, teddy's, much cheaper than clinton!!!!!

janrd


----------



## Katie&Cody

Come on Lily's mum - we havent had bargains in 2 days lol!!


----------



## Lily's Mum

Katie&Cody said:


> Come on Lily's mum - we havent had bargains in 2 days lol!!


Okay I will do some later - gotta sort rug rats, walk the dogs and do some work but will be on later....xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Ladies & Gents Skagen watches 70% off!*

Amazon has put loads of Ladies & Gents Skagen watches on offer, generally 60-70% off! These are high quality watches from this Danish company and hardly ever go on offer, esp at these prices.

Three examples:

Skagen Gents silver dial stainless steel mesh bracelet watch:
RRP: £105.00
Price: £31.50 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery. 
You Save: £73.50 (70%)

Skagen Ladies white dial stainless steel bracelet watch
RRP: £95.00
Price: £32.30 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery. 
You Save: £62.70 (66%)

Skagen ladies stainless steel bracelet watch
RRP: £130.00
Price: £52.00 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery. 
You Save: £78.00 (60%)

Skagen gents brown dial brown leather strap watch
RRP: £160.00
Price: £64.00 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery. 
You Save: £96.00 (60%)

Direct link:
Amazon.co.uk: skagen - Jewellery & Watches: Jewellery & Watches


----------



## Lily's Mum

*A Dozen Fairtrade Red Roses £4.99 @ Sainsburys + Other Valentines day offers*

Sainsburys have some Valentines offers as follows: -

A dozen Fairtrade Red Roses for £4.99

A Bottle of Cava and Box of Thorntons Premium chocolates for £10 (normally £18)

A single Fairtrade Red Rose for £1.99


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Barbie Hop and Splash Dance Mat, only £2 @ Amazon - (selling for £[email protected]hnLewis)*

I know it's freeeeezing outside but I've just bought this, and a couple of other things, for my little ones to put away for the summer...

Barbie Hop and Splash Dance Mat - Hopping, dancing and watery outdoor fun! Getting wet has never been so glamorous with this pretty Barbie mat.

Rrp £9.99, selling for £12.50 on the JohnLewis site!

Barbie Hop and Splash Dance Mat: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Lily's Mum

*20% off all Duvet Covers - TODAY ONLY - @ Cdiscount + Quidco! Prices from £7.99 delivered*

VOUCHERS: 2.00 at CDiscount

Lots of choice, some really nice covers - 20% off today and free delivery!

Discount: 2.00
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: FREEDELIVERY
Expiry: 14/02/2009
Applies to: everything

Cdiscount UK


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Golden Wonder 32 Pack Variety Box @ Netto Instore for £2.50 (8p per crisp packet)*

got leaflet through post, seems good price for some crippies

starts on Monday 16th Feb


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Typhoon Chocoholics Fondue Set - now reduced to just £7.99 delivered @ cdiscount*

cdiscount have reduced the price of this Typhoon Chocoholics Fondue Set from £9.99 to just £7.99. Not many places to compare this to online, but it's still listed on Amazon at £10.01.

USE THE ATTACHED CODE TO GET FREE STANDARD DELIVERY.

Perfect for all the chocoholics out there, this fondue set by Typhoon is perfect for a party, or for a delicious treat.

* Stoneware fondue bowl
* Chrome stand
* Complete with tealight, 4 stainless steel forks and recipe

Discount: 2.00
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: FREEDELIVERY
Expiry: 14/02/2009
Applies to: everything

http://www.cdiscount.co.uk/Homeware...-_-n/a&tduid=28fb8d8fbef6069cd323016bc1e34fbe


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Up to 75% off Oxford University Press books direct from the publisher, while stocks last*

I've scored some very good deals on textbooks in the past. Now the selection is wider.

Offer ends 3rd March 2009, while stocks last

OUP: OUP Book Sale


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Cornwall 3-Night Gourmet Break w/Dinner at 'Fifteen' - from £145.83 pp @ Watergate Bay*

The stylish Watergate Bay Hotel in Cornwall has put together a 3-night package this spring, including dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired restaurant, Fifteen Cornwall (worth £55pp).

There are now two deals available....
Deal 1 is for arrivals on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from the 4th January to 1st April. This deal is £148.83 (Coach House) or £158.55 (Hotel). 
Details....
Three nights' B&B accommodation.
6-course tasting dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired Fifteen Cornwall 
3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's AA-Rosette Brasserie 
2-course lunch at Watergate Bay's Beach Hut restaurant, overlooking the beach

Deal 2 is available between 19 April and 17 June (Sunday or Wednesday arrivals). You'll need to book before 18 February to take advantage of this special offer. This deal is £195. Blackout dates: 13, 24, 27 May. 
Details....
Three nights' B&B accommodation in the hotel's Coach House
6-course tasting dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired Fifteen Cornwall 
3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's AA-Rosette Brasserie 
3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's Beach Hut restaurant, overlooking the beach

The meals alone for either deal would normally set you back over £100!How to book: To book this special offer at the Watergate Bay Hotel, call 01637 860 543 and quote "Taste of the Bay" for Deal 1 or "TZOO" for Deal 2. For more information, click on the link.

About the hotel: The hotel overlooks a sandy 2-mile beach on the north Cornish coast, with a range of facilities from heated swimming pools to a beauty therapy room. The Coach House is located next to the hotel, and offers basic accommodation and simple room decor throughout. Fifteen Cornwall is just a short walk away.

Seasonal offers - The Hotel and Extreme Academy, Watergate Bay, Newquay, Cornwall


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Mystery Dining - There's Nothing Like a Free Meal*

Register and get accepted to go on mystery dines in return for submitting a detailed online questionnaire the day after. I thought I'd mention this because I'm off on another half term treat tomorrow, quite simply log in, see if there are any available dines in your area, book it up and enjoy a meal for 2+ people with reimbursement of upto £35 per time. There's really no catch, there is an on line application available.

This is what they say :

As one of our team of mystery diners, you become a vital part of a quality assurance service that helps multi-national restaurant chains raise standards.

Our diners enjoy opportunities to enjoy reimbursed restaurant meals on a regular basis, in return for a completing a detailed questionnaire about each visit. Its fun and its good value, however were keen that our diners are interested in more than just a free lunch (or dinner)!

https://www.mysterydining.co.uk/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Scoop 3ft Mid Sleeper Storage Bed with Free 2 + 2 Matching Wardrobe - £132.97 delivered @ CDiscount!*

VOUCHERS: 2.00 at CDiscount

For £2 Off delivery - use discount code: FREEDELIVERY

Scoop 3 Mid Sleeper Storage Bed

Beech and Cream effect, flat packed, easy home assembly. This 3ft sleeper is much more than just a bed. The double cupboard and 4 shelves beneath the bed provide plenty of storage and display space, while the beach effect finish promises to look great in any bedroom environment. With cream doors and contemporary silver effect handles this Storage bed is a stylish and modern addition to any bedroom.
* Dimensions: H 67cm x W99cm D193cm

Scoop Wardrobe

Beech and Cream effect, flat packed, easy home assembly. For practical and versatile storage options choose this Scoop 2+2 Door Wardrobe.

The fresh beech and cream finish will fit warmly into any room, while trendy metal handles give this conventional design a modern twist. With a double hanging rail and 2 further storage compartments this wardrobe offers highly flexible storage solutions.

Dimensions: H132cm x W70cm x D50cm

Cdiscount UK


----------



## Lily's Mum

*3 bottles of Wolf Blass Eaglehawk Chardonnay for £10 plus many others @ ASDA*

Asda have the offer on again. Not sure if it's showing up online, but it's normally £6.44 a bottle so that's a saving of almost £10. Many of the wines in the 3 for 10 offer aren't always the best quality, but this is a nice Australian chardonnay.


----------



## Lily's Mum

Hi everyone

I've just been looking on e-bay and found that argos have a clearance shop on there. I know they have a few clearance stores around the country but it seems they have a good range.

For example I found a boys 12" bike for £12.99 with £3.99 postage - a bargin! (trouble is I have a girly )

Anyway there are a few nursery bits on there plus a few other odds and ends so maybe worth a look - shop is called Clearance Bargins and the seller name is argos-clearance bargins

eBay UK Shop - Clearance Bargains: Audio MP3 Players, Digital Cameras, Watches


----------



## Lily's Mum

*M&S Dine in for 2 for £10 Thursday 26th - Sunday 1st March*

M&S are having another of the Dine in for £10 offers this weekend (Thursday 26/2 - Sunday 1/3)
Choice of a main, side dish, dessert plus a bottle of wine, for 2 people, all for only £10
You are best to go to the store early to get the full selection of products.

The Large Whole Chicken is back!

Here is whats on offer

Mains for Two

Cook Chicken with Davidstow Cheddar Gratin
Cook Haddock Gratin
Cook Meatballs
Gastropub Fish Pie
Whole Chicken
Ready to Roast Turkey
Ready to Roast Honey Gammon
2 Lochmuir Trout
Vegetable Mousakka

Accompaniments

Salad Bowl
Sage and Onion Stuffing
Roast Potatoes
Caesar Vegetables
Mediterranean Vegetables
Traditional Veg for Roasting
Parmentier Potatoes

Desserts

Cappucino Cake
Lemon Souffle
Lemon Tart
2 Mixed Fruit Tarts
Strawberry Trifle
Profiterole Stack
Hot Chocolate Fudge Cake
Fruit Salad
Cheese Selection
Chocolate Mint Selecion

Wine

Cote du Rhone
Vin de Pays des Cotes de Gascogne
Pedro Ximenez
Cobborah Shiraz/ Cabernet Merlot
Cobborah Chardonnay
Valencia Orange Juice Twin Pack (2x1 litre)


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Wall clock picture frame square s/s finish - 60% off - £12 delivered @ Amazon!*

Holds 8 Pictures
Stainless Steel Finish
Intergrated clock
Can be hung or stood up
Modern Conteporary Design
Dimensions: 30.4cm x 30.4cm x 3.8cm

Present Time Wall clock picture frame square s/s finish: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Georges Mum

Lily's Mum said:


> *Cornwall 3-Night Gourmet Break w/Dinner at 'Fifteen' - from £145.83 pp @ Watergate Bay*
> 
> The stylish Watergate Bay Hotel in Cornwall has put together a 3-night package this spring, including dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired restaurant, Fifteen Cornwall (worth £55pp).
> 
> There are now two deals available....
> Deal 1 is for arrivals on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from the 4th January to 1st April. This deal is £148.83 (Coach House) or £158.55 (Hotel).
> Details....
> Three nights' B&B accommodation.
> 6-course tasting dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired Fifteen Cornwall
> 3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's AA-Rosette Brasserie
> 2-course lunch at Watergate Bay's Beach Hut restaurant, overlooking the beach
> 
> Deal 2 is available between 19 April and 17 June (Sunday or Wednesday arrivals). You'll need to book before 18 February to take advantage of this special offer. This deal is £195. Blackout dates: 13, 24, 27 May.
> Details....
> Three nights' B&B accommodation in the hotel's Coach House
> 6-course tasting dinner at the Jamie Oliver-inspired Fifteen Cornwall
> 3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's AA-Rosette Brasserie
> 3-course dinner at Watergate Bay's Beach Hut restaurant, overlooking the beach
> 
> The meals alone for either deal would normally set you back over £100!How to book: To book this special offer at the Watergate Bay Hotel, call 01637 860 543 and quote "Taste of the Bay" for Deal 1 or "TZOO" for Deal 2. For more information, click on the link.
> 
> About the hotel: The hotel overlooks a sandy 2-mile beach on the north Cornish coast, with a range of facilities from heated swimming pools to a beauty therapy room. The Coach House is located next to the hotel, and offers basic accommodation and simple room decor throughout. Fifteen Cornwall is just a short walk away.
> 
> Seasonal offers - The Hotel and Extreme Academy, Watergate Bay, Newquay, Cornwall


Can I just say that Watergate Bay is AMAZING AMAZING AND FOR A 3RD TIME AMAZING!!! Yes its the purist of white surfing beaches. I might just look into that!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*RAC Accident kit £4.89 @ Argos*

* First aid kit of handy glove box size including sterilised medical bandage and plasters in a nylon pouch.

* Accident camera kit including a disposable camera, accident form, pen, tape measure all in a PU pouch.

Buy RAC Accident Kit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free seed kit*

EXPIRES: 31/03/2009

Just fill in your details and get some free seeds in 14 days

To receive your fantastic Free Grow Your Own Seeds Kit simply fill out your details in the form provided below. The kit comes complete with three different types of seeds for growing Chives, Salad Onions and Baby Leaf Lettuce, which are all perfect for sowing this spring.

This free Britain on Show seed kit is brought to you by Northamptonshire Let Yourself Grow, all seeds come with full planting and harvesting instructions to help you make the most of your free kit.

Free Seeds Kit! | Northamptonshire Presents Britain On Show


----------



## Lily's Mum

*3 Nights in Cornwall inc Afternoon Tea & Eden Tickets - £79pp @ Watergate Bay*

A good deal just in from TravelZoo....

Head to the coast to take advantage of this great package from Travelsmith Holidays: a 3-night self-catering break in a deluxe apartment, plus a stylish afternoon tea and tickets to the Eden Project for the grand total of £79 per person (based on four sharing a 2-bed apartment). We found accommodation-only offers for more than this.

Youll be based at the 4-star Beachcombers Apartments, overlooking picturesque Watergate Bay on the north coast, just four miles from Newquay.

You'll pay £92pp based on three sharing a 2-bedroom apartment, and £105pp based on two sharing a 1-bedroom apartment.

The package includes afternoon tea at the Old Quay House in Fowey, a boutique hotel on the waterfront (pictured), plus tickets to the nearby Eden Project.

This special offer is available every day until 6 April, but you must book before 4 March.

Travelzoo tip: Upgrade to a Sea View apartment from an extra £13 per person, per stay.

How to book: Call Travelsmith Holidays on 01621 784 666, quoting ZOO/240. For more information, click on the link.

About the apartments: Each apartment has a private patio or balcony and features a fully equipped kitchen, a bathroom with shower (two bathrooms in the 2-bed apartments), a lounge with satellite TV & DVD and private parking.

Cornwall holiday - Eden break plus afternoon tea - Watergate Bay


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Star Wars Clone Wars Monopoly - now only £9.99 delivered @ Amazon! (was £19.99)*

A good price for this, its currently £17.99 on Play.com, 19.99 @ Toys R Us.

Monopoly - Star Wars Clone Wars features the classic game of Monopoly based on the new animated series set between Episodes II & III! Since 1935, the Monopoly game has been bringing families together to buy, sell and build in Parker Brothers' Property Trading Game. In this edition players buy and trade planets from the world of Star Wars! This awesome Monopoly - Star Wars Clone Wars has 6 collectible tokens featuring the key characters of Rex, Anakin, Osaka, Obi-Wan, Grevious and Assaj! A wonderful game with a Star Wars theme! Great for any Star Wars fan!

Star Wars Clone Wars Monopoly: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Karrimor Base Camp 200 Dome Tent £10 (was £39.99) (del = 4.25 or free if over £50)*

Karrimor Base Camp 200 Dome Tent. 2 person tent suitable for use in spring/summer.

Dimensions:
Depth - 205cm(+90cm porch) x Width - 150cm x Height - 150cm

Karrimor Base Camp 200 Dome Tent - JJB Sports Store Online


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free Tickets- Marley and Me*

This is from Marie Claire magazine-

Quote:
To celebrate the release of Marley & Me, 20th Century Fox is offering Marie Claire readers the chance to attend a preview screening of the film prior to release at participating Odeon cinemas around the country on either Tuesday 3rd March or Monday 9th March the choice is yours!

To get your free tickets, visit the website See Film First and enter this unique code for Marie Claire readers, 330159. Tickets are on a first-served basis, so dont miss your chance to see it!

You can see the list of participating cinema locations here-
https://marieclaire.ipcmediasecure.c...a-tickets.html

** thanks to just thrifty at MSE

CINEMA VENUE DATE FILM STARTS
Blackpool, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Bournemouth, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Braehead, Glasgow, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Brighton, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Cardiff Atlantic Wharf, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Covent Garden, London, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Dudley, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Edinburgh Lothian Road, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Gateshead, Newcastle, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Greenwich, London, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Leeds/Bradford, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Liverpool ONE, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Manchester Printworks, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Norwich, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Sheffield, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Southampton, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Taunton, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Uxbridge, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Whiteleys, London, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Wimbledon, London, ODEON Cinema Info Tuesday 3 Mar 6.30 PM
Bath, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Blackpool, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Bournemouth, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Braehead, Glasgow, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Brighton, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Cardiff Atlantic Wharf, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Derby, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Dudley, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Edinburgh Lothian Road, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Gateshead, Newcastle, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Greenwich, London, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Leeds/Bradford, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Liverpool ONE, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Manchester Printworks, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Norwich, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Panton Street, London, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Taunton, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Uxbridge, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Whiteleys, London, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
Wimbledon, London, ODEON Cinema Info Monday 9 Mar 6.30 PM
- choc1969

See Film First


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Jamie Oliver Flavour Shaker Red Hot £6.12 @ Amazon (normally £19.99)*

£12.00 @ eDirectory
£18.55 @ Cook Online
£20.00 @ Debenhams

Eye catching translucent coloured body with black grips designed to look great in the kitchen
It crushes, grinds, mixes and more!
The Flavour Shaker is a fun, quirky and highly original food preparation item
Invented by Jamie Oliver
More versatile alternative to the Pestle and Mortar
Creates lovely flavours in seconds
Dishwasher safe (top rack only)
Made from high grade thick core polycarbonate for strength
Includes a ceramic ball for crushing ingredients
Includes silicone spoon designed to perfectly fit the Flavour Shaker

Jamie Oliver Flavour Shaker, Red Hot: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Lily's Mum

*£259 -- 5-Star All-Inclusive Turkey Holiday w/FREE Upgrade with hotelsbooked.com*

STARTS: 25/02/2009 EXPIRES: 04/03/2009

Hotelsbooked is offering a luxury all-inclusive week in Turkey for the bargain price of just £259 per person, including flights. Not only is that a fantastic rate, youll also receive a FREE room upgrade.

The package includes flights from Gatwick (Manchester and Birmingham +£35pp), plus seven nights all-inclusive accommodation in a Sea View room at the 5-star Surmeli Efes Hotel in Kusadasi, a popular resort town on Turkeys Aegean coastline.

The hotel boasts a beachfront location and features a range of on-site activities, including water skiing, wind surfing, tennis and volleyball (click on the link below for images).

Plus, you'll be out of the Eurozone, so your holiday money will go even further!

Transfers are not included, but can be added for £26 per person.

This offer is valid for travel between 15-30 April, but you must book before 4 March.

Travelzoo tip: For an extra £60pp, you can travel 1-18, 29-31 May; 1-30 June and 1-30 September.

How to book: To book with Hotelsbooked, call 0844 357 1037, quoting TZOO. Click here for more information.

Online Hotel Reservations - HotelsBooked.Com


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Black Leather faced Office chair @ Netto £19.99*
STARTS: 02/03/2009

Black Leather faced chair
Real leather
Fire resistant
Adjustable height mechanism


----------



## Lily's Mum

*6pm-10pm tonight : ALL Diesel Products - clothes, shoes, boots etc £29.99 each delivered @ Cdiscount *

Why have petrol when you can have diesel?! There will be some fantastic savings to be had - don't miss out - just for 4 hours today! Offer goes live at 6pm.

Cdiscount UK


----------



## Lily's Mum

*ABBA: Gold: 30th Anniversary Edition £3.99 delivered @ HMV + Quidco*

Dancing Queen
Knowing Me Knowing You
Take A Chance On Me
Mamma Mia
Lay All Your Love On Me
Super Trouper
I Have A Dream
Winner Takes It All
Money Money Money
SOS
Chiquitita
Fernando
Voulez Vous
Gimme Gimme Gimme
Does Your Mother Know
One Of Us
Name Of The Game
Thank You For The Music
Waterloo

hmv.com: music: Gold: 30th Anniversary Edition (2004)


----------



## Lily's Mum

*National Express Seat Sale : 40,000 Coach seats for £1 !*

Advertised in today's Metro.

Your Bums. 40,000 of our coach seats for just £1

We've got 40,000 seats on over 180 routes for just £1 one way (50p booking fee applies)!

Terms & Conditions:

1. £1 fares only available on National Express coaches within the UK only and available exclusively online.
2. £1 fares are subject to availability on selected routes and valid for single (one way) fares only. Advance booking is recommended.
3. Not available for travel to/from any airports
4. 40,000 fares are available in total during February and March. Book before 25th March.
5. No refunds available
6. No further discounts permitted and this offer is not available in conjunction with any other offer


----------



## Lily's Mum

*10kg sack of Potatoes only £2.00 at Asda*

as the title says 10kg potatoes for only £2.00 darn good price!
I saw this at the Corby branch

couldn't find them online though


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Tesco Codes - use x2 codes at same time and save £*19.50 !

Discount: £19.50
Minimum Spend: £90.00
Promotional Code: GKHLRY - £7.50 XX-V246 - £12
Expiry: Add an expiry date
Applies to: Groceries only
Instructions: Spend £90 and you can use both codes together, giving you a saving of £19.50.
Note : the £12 code expires 1st March.

GKHLRY - £7.50 XX-V246 - £12


----------



## lindagbg

This may help your finances, dont expect to win £100's, I have so far won
£12, for free !! no outlay, no card details, by playing a promotional game of
online bingo !!, found this on the cashback site that we use.

Cashback money - saving money online - money cashback


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Boogaz Pick 'n' Flick Launcher £1.68 @ Amazon*

Gross little toy that you know your kids will love!

I was just browsing and noticed this was reduced down to to £1.68 from £7.99.

Boogaz Pick 'n' Flick Launcher: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Peppa Pig's Spaceship £4.97 in-store @ Tesco*

Pepp Pig's Spaceship. A big toy, ideal for all those Peppa fans. Was £19.91 apparently (still showing at this price on Tesco Direct - Image(s) for Peppa Pig Spaceship - Tesco.Direct) but was down to £4.97 in store.

I bought this today in my local Tesco and although on the price ticket on the shelf was £19.91, at the till it scanned as £4.97 so these are still available.

The Peppa Pig spaceship comes with Peppa Pig, George Pig and Danny the Dog all in their space suits ready for the mission. The spaceship has three compartments which are all accessible via opening doors. There are mute and play modes as well as phrases from Peppa Pig. Requires 3xAA batteries. Suitable for age range 3 years and over.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Cussons Carex Liquid Hand Wash 250ml Orignal & Others 69p @ Boots*

Carex Liquid Hand Wash contains a blend of moisturisers that leave hands feeling healthy and conditioned.

at boots online and in shops

Carex Liquid Hand Wash 250ml


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Cadbury Cream Eggs 25p @ Somerfield*

Cadbury Cream Eggs 25p @ Somerfield

How do you eat yours?


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free weekend car rental with Avis (Test drive the new megane)*

This is done via Renault in order to test drive there new Megane - They did a similar deal last year for there laguna (which I had for the weekend) - This is great if you have a weekend away planned  - AVIS WILL DROP OFF THE CAR AT YOUR ADDRESS ON FRIDAY AND PICK IT UP ON MONDAY.

Terms and Conditions

1. The Renault UK 24 Hour M?ne Hatch test drive programme is open to people who are 25 years old or over, who are resident within the United Kingdom or the British Isles and who hold a full clean driving licence.

2. The programme will be administered by Avis UK and participants are additionally bound by The Avis General Terms and Conditions.

3. Test drive bookings can only be made through New MÃ©gane between 1 December 2008 and 30 November 2009. Test drives are to be taken between 12 January 2009 and 15 December 2009 and can be taken on Monday, Wednesday or Friday to Monday.

4. Renault UK will issue a booking confirmation email when the booking is made and each driver who has booked a test drive will be contacted by Avis prior to delivery to confirm the booking.

5. Avis will issue a confirmation email to the driver who has made the test drive booking.

6. Vehicles will be delivered to the nominated address by an Avis representative between 15:00 and 17:00 on Monday and Wednesday or 14:00 and 16:00 on Friday (for weekend test drive). Vehicles will be collected from the same nominated address by an Avis representative between 15:00 and 17:00 on Tuesday and Thursday or 09:00 and 10:30 on Monday.

7. Renault UK will provide a New Renault M?ne Hatch but cannot guarantee which derivative will be delivered.

8. The vehicle will be delivered with a full tank of fuel and it is a requirement of the test drive that it be returned with the same. Failure to do so will result in fuel usage charges being levied against your credit or debit card (we cannot accept Maestro or Switch cards) as outlined in The Avis General Terms and Conditions. For full details please refer to the Avis General Terms and Conditions.

9. Drivers will be contacted by phone by Avis prior to the test drive and will be asked to provide details of their driving licence and credit or debit card (we cannot accept Maestro or Switch cards) which will be documented as a guarantee against fuel and/or damage costs.

10. In the event of an accident each vehicle will attract an excess of £200, which will be deducted from the credit card provided at delivery.

11. The insurance excess for theft or accident for this programme is £200, which will be deducted from the credit card provided at delivery and does not include personal accident insurance. Replacement tyres are not included in the insurance provided and will be charged back to the driver.

12. Only one booking per driver and per household is permitted.

13. Any person who has previously been convicted of stealing a vehicle will be excluded from the programme.

14. This programme is open only to mainland UK and Northern Ireland.

15. Continental Travel (including the Republic of Ireland) is not permitted in these vehicles and is not covered under the insurance.

16. The only people who are insured to drive this vehicle are the named driver who has made the booking plus a spouse who is resident at the same address.

17. Within 7 days of your completed test drive, your local Renault Dealer will contact you to understand your views on the New M?ne Hatch and to answer any further queries that you may have.

Click here for the full Avis terms and conditions. The minimum age for this programme is 25 (no additional surcharge applies).

The insurance excess for theft or accident for this programme is £200.

Promoters:

Renault UK Ltd., The Rivers Office Park, Denham Way, Maple Cross, Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire, WD3 9YS

Avis House, Park Road, Bracknell, Berkshire RG12 2EW

New MÃ©gane


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Dentyl pH Refreshing Clove Visibly Active Mouthwash 75p BOGOF @ Boots*

Its only the clove flavour thats reduced to 75p but still at 75p and Buy One Get One Free it cant be bad.
Only instore.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*2 for 1 entry to the UK's top attractions when you buy anything Instore @ WHSmith*

Starting 16/03/09 when you make a purachase of any item in WH Smith highstreet stores you will recieve a free voucher for 2 for 1 entry to the UK's top attractions,

The attractions are as follows:

Alton Towers
Legoland Windsor
Thorpe Park
Madame Tussauds
Chessington World Of Adventures
Wawick Castle
The Dungeons
Sea-Life
Sea-Life Sanctuaries

You can pick up a cheap own brand biro pen for 25p or a daily star newspaper for 20p so although there is a cost its minimal. May be worth asking if the branch is definatley participating before commiting yourself to the 20p newspaper though!

Terms and Conditions:

1. Voucher entitles holder to one free entry when another is purchased at full adult price. If the holder of this voucher buys a fully priced adult ticket to Alton Towers Resort, Chessington World of Adventures & Zoo (Chessington), THORPE PARK, Warwick Castle or LEGOLAND® Windsor (Parks), Madame Tussauds, the Dungeons, or SEA LIFE Centres/Sanctuaries (excluding SEA LIFE London Aquarium) (Attractions), then s/he may take with him/her one other person who will enter the same Park/Attraction on the same day free of charge.

2. Voucher is valid FROM: 16/03/09 at THORPE PARK, Madame Tussauds, SEA LIFE, Warwick Castle and the Dungeons, 21/03/09 at LEGOLAND, 28/03/09 at the Alton Towers Resort and Chessington, valid UNTIL 31/10/09 at all attractions, EXCLUDING: AUGUST and Park closed dates at LEGOLAND Windsor, 06/07/0910/07/09 and 13/07/0917/07/09 at the Alton Towers Resort, 17/10/09-18/10/09 and 24/10/09-31/10/09 at THORPE PARK; all Zoo days and closed dates at Chessington; and 31/08/09 at Warwick Castle. Dates subject to change - check opening dates & times before your visit on the relevant Park/Attraction website.

3. Adult is 12 & over at the Alton Towers Resort, and Chessington, 15 & over at SEA LIFE Centres/Sanctuaries, 16 & over at Madame Tussauds, LEGOLAND Windsor and the Dungeons, and 17 & over at .

4. Child free entry is under 3 years at LEGOLAND Windsor and SEA LIFE Centres/Sanctuaries, under 4 years at Warwick Castle , the Dungeons & the Alton Towers Resort, and under 5 years at Madame Tussauds. Visitors under 1 metre in height enter THORPE PARK & Chessington free of charge.

5. Voucher can only be used as stipulated and it cannot be exchanged for cash or used in any other way. of the voucher is prohibited. Admission prices are subject to change. Voucher cannot be used in-conjunction with any other offer or concession (eg disabled, senior citizens, family tickets), reward/loyalty program, LEGOLAND 2 Day Pass, , on-line tickets, rail inclusive offers, on events or concerts or for Group/advance bookings.

6. Voucher does not entitle entry to the Castle Dungeons at , Fast Track entry at and SEA LIFE Centres/ Sanctuaries or Priority Access at Madame Tussauds and the Dungeons. The voucher is not valid at the Hotels, Waterpark, Spa or Golf attraction at the Alton Towers Resort, or the Holiday Day Inn, London Chessington -an additional cost applies.

7. Voucher must be presented upon entrance and surrendered to the ticket booth operator.

8. Only one Voucher can be used per transaction.

9. All the Parks and Attractions reserve the right, in their absolute discretion, to refuse entry and to close and/or alter all or any part of the facilities including closure of rides and/or attractions and removal of figures for technical, operational, health and safety or other reasons including over capacity.

10. Features and/or creatures shown on this Voucher are not necessarily available at every Park/Attraction.

11. Size, height, weight, age restrictions and medical warnings apply to certain rides and attractions. Some rides at LEGOLAND Windsor will require guests who only just meet the minimum height requirements to be accompanied by a person aged 16 years or over.

12. Visitors under 12 years must be accompanied by a person 18 years of age or over at the Alton Towers Resort, Chessington and . Visitors under 14 years must be accompanied by a person aged 16 years or over at LEGOLAND Windsor. Visitors 15 and under must be accompanied by a person aged 16 years or over at the Dungeons.

13. The Dungeons are not suitable for people of a nervous disposition or very young children.

14. For further queries on Voucher terms please call 0871 423 2190 (calls from BT landlines charged at 10p a minute, call charges from mobiles vary).

For Park/Attraction information please visit Family Fun at Theme Park - Alton Towers Resort, www.THORPEPARK.com, Chessington World of Adventures & Zoo - fun family days out!, Welcome to Madame Tussauds, Warwick Castle - Britain's Greatest Mediaeval Experience, LEGOLAND Windsor - LEGOLAND Windsor, SEA LIFE centres  Official site. Book in advance and save!, The Dungeons | London York Edinburgh Amsterdam and Hamburg.

LEGO, the LEGO logo and LEGOLAND are trademarks of the LEGO Group. ©2009 The LEGO Group.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Breville VKJ175 Traditional Kettle, 1.7 Litre, 3kW - was £49.99 now £12.50 @ Sainsburys!!*

Top quality and very heavy construction. OK, the £50 rrp may be a little OTT, but even on Amazon its £24 squid, this is almost half that again! 75% off.

* 3kW concealed fastboil element
* 1.7 Litre capacity
* 360 degree base
* Rear water gauge
* Neon power on indicator
* Removable, washable limescale filter
* Cord storage
* Non-slip base

Total Bargain if you are looking for a new kettle and chrome is your thing (which it is for most!).
Was advised in store its a nationwide deal and they had 6 units at my local.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Make Your Own Sex Toys: 50 Quick and Easy Do-It-Yourself Projects - £6.49 delivered @ Amazon*

In these hard credit crunch times why not make your own rabbit ??? A must for the diyers or those who longed to be a presenter on blue peter ! £10 @ waterstones !!

This title allows you to take pleasure into your own hands. To get your creative juices flowing, there are 50 quick and easy do-it-yourself projects. Ranging from the kinky to the cosy, these simple and budget-friendly toys can all be made from materials found at home, the hardware store, or the supermarket. Projects are organized into four main sections: For Him, For Her, For Couples, Storage and Organizers. Practical information, step-by-step instructions, and fully-illustrated, simple-to-follow diagrams ensure professional results even for the crafting novice.

Make Your Own Sex Toys: 50 Quick and Easy…Amazon.co.uk: Matt Pagett: Books


----------



## lindagbg

lindagbg said:


> This may help your finances, dont expect to win £100's, I have so far won
> £12, for free !! no outlay, no card details, by playing a promotional game of
> online bingo !!, found this on the cashback site that we use.
> 
> Cashback money - saving money online - money cashback


Just checked again on this site, their is now more bingo special
promtions...

Ps, A big thankyou to all those supurb posting's from Lily's MUM, hip hip horray


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Fisherman's Rest Derbyshire - Sound as a £1 menu*

Eat for a £1 in Derbyshire!

Fishermans Rest
Broadholme Lane 
Belper Derbyshire 
DE56 2JF
01773825518

Starters (all £1)
Garlic Mushrooms
Soup of the Day
Pate served with crusty bread

Main (all £1)
Vegetable Lasagne
Bangers & Mash
Chilli & Rice
Spag Bol
Chicken Curry & Rice
Beef Lasagne & Salad
Beef & Potato Pie & Peas
Sausage Casserole & Mash
Jacket Potato Cheese & Beans

Sweets (All £1)
Spotted Dick & Custard
Jam Roly Poly & Custard
Homemade Crumble

http://195.149.69.107/LINKS//IMG_0011.jpg


----------



## speakthevoice

Omg this is wonderful, I think I shall go to Sainsburys and WH Smiths tomorrow, I dont think I would be very good at making my own sex toys,and I think I shall try the Bingo also, this is truely amazing. I shall now look in my area to see if there are any bargains that I can post here for you all.


----------



## Guest

thorntons.co.uk

different easter egg half price everyday if ordered online!

Todays is the classic reduced from £12 to £6

Yesterdays was the organic reduced to £3 

another different one tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Vixie

yum chocolate lol 

in lidls they were selling the energy saver Phillips bulbs 49p each or 5 for 40p  so I bought 5 well it was cheaper to buy 5 than 1 lol and they lasy 10 years


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Save 1/3 on all Baby Nappies, Wipes, Food, Toiletries & Accessories at Sainsbury's*

Title says it all - the save 1/3 offer is back!
Stock up now - ends on 31st March!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*30% Discount off Dyson Upright and Cylinder machines includes Dyson Ball at Dyson.co.uk, plus free car cleaning kit (worth £45) and free Dyzolv spot cleaner with special friends discount code includes FREE delivery.*

Discount: 30%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: friends30
Expiry: Add an expiry date
Applies to: Upright and Cylinder new machines
Instructions: I have a friend who works at Dyson in Malmesbury and he told me that friends and family are entitled to 30% discount on the upright and cylinder machines, which include the free car cleaning kit (worth £45) and free Dyzolv spot cleaner.

I have just purchased a cylinder vac DC19, reduced from £195.73 to £137.01 with the 30% discount, just add code friends30 when prompted.

Dyson - Online Store, Vacuum Cleaners, Parts & Accessories and Support


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Playstation 3 games on sale @ Play.com *

Haze (PS3)
RRP: £49.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

LittleBigPlanet
RRP: £44.99
£12.99 Free Delivery

Prince Of Persia: Play.com Exclusive Edition (includes 'Epilogue' Expansion Pack)
RRP: £59.99
£17.99 Free Delivery

Assassin's Creed (Platinum)
RRP: £19.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 (Platinum)
RRP: £19.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Soul Calibur IV
RRP: £49.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

Race Driver: Grid
RRP: £49.99
£17.99 Free Delivery

Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA 4)
RRP: £49.99
£29.99 Free Delivery

Unreal Tournament III (3) 
RRP: £44.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe
RRP: £44.99
£17.99 Free Delivery

Tomb Raider: Underworld
RRP: £49.99
£17.99 Free Delivery

Grand Theft Auto IV: Special Edition (GTA 4)
RRP: £69.99
£29.99 Free Delivery

Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Game Of The Year Edition)
RRP: £49.99
£29.99 Free Delivery

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2
RRP: £49.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Midnight Club: Los Angeles
RRP: £44.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

MotorStorm: Pacific Rift
RRP: £44.99
£29.99 Free Delivery

Tom Clancy's EndWar
RRP: £49.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

Brothers In Arms 3: Hell's Highway
RRP: £49.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

The Darkness
RRP: £44.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Need For Speed: Undercover
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

James Bond: Quantum Of Solace
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

NASCAR 09
RRP: £49.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

John Woo Presents: Stranglehold
RRP: £49.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures
RRP: £39.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

Gioteck MegaPak (Headset, Triggers, HDMI Cable & VGA Hub)
RRP: £69.96
£24.99 Free Delivery

FIFA 08
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

Prince Of Persia PS3 (with Play.com Exclusive Content including Exclusive Character Skin Unlocks)
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

Beowulf The Game
RRP: £49.99
£9.99 Free Delivery

Disney Sing It (Game Only)
RRP: £29.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

Sega Superstars Tennis
RRP: £49.99
£14.99 Free Delivery

NASCAR 08: Chase For The Cup
RRP: £49.99
£24.99 Free Delivery

Play.com (UK) - Free Delivery - PlayStation3 -


----------



## Guest

back on the thorntons - their milk choccy easter egg is £1.75 online today only


----------



## Indie

Tescos have reduced their dog fleeces to £1 each , also have bowls on sale as well.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Adult Fancy Dress Costumes from just £5 @ M&S! Adult Clone Trooper Fancy Dress Costume £5 (Was £50 then £19) + £3.50 P&P*

Adult Mr Incredible Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Captain Jack Sparrow Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Batman Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Darth Vader Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Superman Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Obi Wan Kenobi Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Clone Trooper Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Anakin Skywalker Fancy Dress Costume £5

Adult Batgirl Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Mrs Incredible Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Cruella De Ville Fancy Dress Costume £5
Adult Supergirl Fancy Dress Costume £5

Dressing Up: Menswear: Sale: Marks & Spencer


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Deals on Wall [email protected] and spencer*

priced at £5 or £9

Contrast Floral Wall Art
Now: £9.00
Was: £35.00 
Contrast Floral Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Tonal Leaf Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £25.00 
Tonal Leaf Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Linen Leaf Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £45.00 
Linen Leaf Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Floral Buds Glass Panel Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £39.50 
Floral Buds Glass Panel Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Red Farm Landscape Wall Art
Now: £9.00
Was: £35.00 
Red Farm Landscape Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

3 Lily Floral Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £29.50 
3 Lily Floral Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Linen Grass Print Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £59.00 
Linen Grass Print Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Harbour Picture Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £25.00 
Harbour Picture Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Reeds on Linen Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £39.50 
Reeds on Linen Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Scribble Abstract Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £59.00 
Scribble Abstract Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Linen Figure Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £29.50 
Linen Figure Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Blue Field Landscape Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £35.00 
Blue Field Landscape Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

3 Leaf Foil Wall Art
Now: £9.00 
Was: £39.50 
3 Leaf Foil Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Apple Wall Art
Now: £5.00 
Was: £9.50
Apple Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Pear Wall Art
Now: £5.00 
Was: £9.50
Pear Wall Art - Marks & Spencer

Floral Wall Art
Now: £5.00
Was: £7.50
Floral Wall Art - Marks & Spencer


----------



## thedogsmother

*Tooth Tunes toothbrushes*
From Home Bargains £1.99, these are usually about £8. They encourage kids to brush their teeth by playing a song through thier mouth for the exact amount of time it takes to brush their teeth properly.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*RADIO CONTROLLED BEER TRUCK COOL BAG £6.99 plus [email protected]*

This just seems totally irresistable, especially with April Fool's Day l..... It looks like a real hoot.....

'Novelty cool bag on wheels. Use the controller to send the drinks to your friends. Complete with rechargeable battery and adaptor'

FF15 for a further 10% off
£3.99 postage

USE CODE FF15 TO GET ANOTHER 70P OFF

Shop for RADIO CONTROLLED BEER TRUCK COOL BAG at halfcost.co.uk


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Cock soup - 35p at Tesco*

Packs of cock soup for just 35p in the Asian food section or online. Don't know if it's particularly good soup but what a fantastic cheap funny gift for someone!

Cock Soup 50g product information - Tesco.com


----------



## Lily's Mum

*3kg Carver Ham for £10 at ASDA*

Good price for a BIG bit of meat.

ASDA Deli Carver Ham (1Kg) Price Comparison | mySupermarket


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Easter Price Hunt @ cDiscount this Sunday!! Great bargains to be had, e.g. Sat Nav for £25, LCD TV for £50, Wardrobe for £30, etc.*

Cdiscount are running a price hunt where the following products will be available to buy for one hour only at the prices marked. Stocks are limited, sold on a first come first served basis. The products will be hidden throughout the site, but there will be a clue as to where it is on the homepage.

Product : Price : Time

Sat Nav : £25 : 12.00 - 13.00
15" LCD TV : £50 : 13.00 - 14.00
Toshiba Netbook : £100 : 14.00 - 15.00
Dyson Vacuum Cleaner : £100 : 15.00 - 16.00
Fujitsu monitor : £30 : 16.00 - 17.00
Compaq laptop : £200 : 17.00 - 18.00
Wardrobes : £30 : 18.00 - 19.00

Best of luck everyone. Post here if you find items on the site during the day!!

Cdiscount UK


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Citroen Xsara Picasso £5500 cashback + £2000 scrappage discount= £7500 of list price was £16,295 would be £8,795 including scrapping an old car*

I know this will not be to everyone's taste, but this car is nearly half price and that has to be a good deal, I know Citroen may not be to everyone's liking, 
Remember the government has not introduced a scrapping scheme yet, so this is a great offer

Standard:

* Leather steering wheel
* Heat-reflecting windscreen
* Power assisted steering
* Electric front windows with one-touch operation on driver's side
* Electric and heated door mirrors
* Front folding armrests
* Independently foldable and removable rear seats with three retractable rear head restraints
* Sliding central rear seat
* ABS with Electronic Brakeforce Distribution
* Driver's, front passenger's and front lateral airbags
* High frequency remote control central locking with dashboard mounted button
* On-board trip computer with distance travelled, average speed, average and current fuel consumption, number of miles on remaining fuel functions
* Front fog lights
* RDS stereo radio/CD player with 6 speakers and steering mounted controls

Xsara Picasso 1.6i 16V 110hp Desire

£5,500 cashback

£2,000 scrappage cashback* for your qualifying old car

Available on this model when purchased by 30/04/2009

£16,295 'On the Road' M.R.R.P

Less £5,500 cashback*

£10,795 OTR price

Citroën UK Cars - The range - CitroÃ«n Xsara Picasso - Offers


----------



## Lily's Mum

*SAINSBURY'S GOES HALF PRICE CRAZY FROM WED 15TH APRIL - 100's of products @ half price!!!*

On Wednesday 15th April Sainsbury's is slashing hundreds of products by 50% in a huge half price promotion stunt. Lots of fantastic deals including:
Scan Sweedish Meatballs **HALF PRICE** Was £2.18 NOW £1.09
Volvic Water 6X500ml Bottles **HALF PRICE** Was £1.98 NOW 99p
Lucozade Orange / Original 1 Litre Bottle **HALF PRICE** Was £1.89 NOW 94p
Mc Vities Jaffa cakes x12 **HALF PRICE** Was 99p NOW 49p
Maryland Cookies **HALF PRICE** Was 88p NOW 44p
Penguin 9 Pack **HALF PRICE** Was £1.26 NOW 63p
Sainsbury's Chilled Italian Pizzeria Range**HALF PRICE**Was £3.29 NOW £1.64
Sainsbury's Chilled Garlic Baguette **HALF PRICE** Was 89p NOW 44p
Patak's Curry Cooking Sauces **HALF PRICE** Was £1.59 NOW 79p
Bertolli Jars 400g **HALF PRICE** Was £1.75 NOW 87p
Sainsbury's Taste the Difference Whole Duck **HALF PRICE** Was £6.89/kg NOW £3.44/kg
Sainsbury's Mild Smoked Salmon Giant Value Pack 360g **HALF PRICE** Was £9.99 NOW £4.99
Coca-Cola 1.25 Litre Bottles **HALF PRICE** Was £1.35 NOW 67p
De Cecco Spaghetti / Linguine **HALF PRICE** Was £1.49 NOW 74p
Sainsbury's Butchers Choice fresh sausages **HALF PRICE** Was £1.99 NOW 99p
Sainsbury's Butchers Choice Bacon Rashers Smoked/Unsmoked **HALF PRICE**
Wyke Farm Mature Cheddar 350g **HALF PRICE** Was £3.50 NOW £1.75
TTD West Country Mature Cheddar Cheese 500g c/w **HALF PRICE**
Boursin Soft Cheese **HALF PRICE** Was £1.99 NOW 99p
Weight watchers yogurts 4/pck **HALF PRICE** Was £1.49 NOW 74p
Sainsbury's Chilled Large King Prawns **HALF PRICE** Was £5.99 NOW £2.99
SO Organic Beef Burgers x2 **HALF PRICE** Was £2.49 NOW £1.24
Sainsbury's Whole Salmon **HALF PRICE** Was £8.99/kg NOW £4.49/kg
Sainsbury's Inspired to cook Butter Basted Turkey Breast Joint **HALF PRICE** Was £4.99 NOW £2.49
Colgate Plax Mouthwash **HALF PRICE** Was £2.93 NOW £1.46
Listerine Mouthwash All Variants **HALF PRICE**
Braun Oral-B electric tootbrushes **HALF PRICE**
Pantene Shampoos/Conditioners/2 in 1 **HALF PRICE**
Weight Watchers Ready Meals (selected lines only) **HALF PRICE** Was £2.58 NOW £1.29
Discovery Wraps/Tortillas **HALF PRICE** Was £1.49 NOW 74p
Napolina Extra Virgin Olive Oil 500ml **HALF PRICE** Was £4.99 NOW £2.49
Muller Vitality Probiotic Drinks 6X100g **HALF PRICE** Was £1.99 NOW 99p
Twinings Tea Bags 160 Bags **HALF PRICE** Was £3.89 NOW £1.94
Selected Fru & Gu Chilled deserts **HALF PRICE**Was £2.99 NOW £1.49
NEW! Cadbury's Chilled Sponge Puddings **HALF PRICE** Was £2.59 NOW £1.29
7up/Pepsi 6X330ml Multipacks **HALF PRICE** Was £2.39 NOW £1.19
Sainsbury's 2 minute pouch meals **HALF PRICE**
Sainsbury's 2 minute rice pouches **HALF PRICE**
Robinsons Fruit & Barley Squash 1 Litre **HALF PRICE** Was £1.26 NOW 63p
ALL Easter Eggs **HALF PRICE** Limited Avaialbility - Clearance Lines
Ginsters Deep Filled Slices **HALF PRICE** Was £1.59 NOW 79p
Quorn Fajita Strips **HALF PRICE** Was £2.49 NOW £1.24
Sainsbury's German Sausage Selection x36 slices **HALF PRICE** Was £1.89 NOW 94p
Baged Sweets (Jelly Babies, Foxs Mints, Cadbury's Eclairs, Winegums, Liquorice Allsorts) **HALF PRICE**
Ocean Spray Chilled Fresh Cranberry Juice **HALF PRICE** Was £1.99 NOW 99p
Goodfellas Frozen Deeply delicious chicken pizza **HALF PRICE** Was £2.38 NOW £1.19
Fabulous Baking Boys Flapjack Fingers / Cupcakes Was £1.25-£1.29 NOW 62-64p
Sainsbury's Satsumas x8 **HALF PRICE** Was £2.49 NOW £1.24
Sainsbury's Green Pears Polybag **HALF PRICE** Was £1.99 NOW 99p
Sainsbury's Raspberries 170g **HALF PRICE ** Was £2.98 NOW £1.49
Sainsbury's Greens **HALF PRICE** Was 99p NOW 49p

...................and lots lots more...........................................

Sainsbury's online groceries


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Loreal Kids Shampoos/Conditioners/2in1's 250ml all £1 plus BOGOF at Tesco. Effectively 50p each.*

250ml bottles. Available online, not sure about instore. 14/04/09 - 05/05/09

SUPER fruity fragrance.

LOREAL Kids.

EXTRA GENTLE 2-IN-1.

CHEEKY CHERRY SHAMPOO.

No Tears!

No Knots!

For Extra Conditioning.

LOREAL Kids is so gentle, it's tear free.

Formula tested under ophthalmologist control.

L'Or? Kids makes hair so soft and shiny!

Knots can't fight against the conditioning 2-in-1 formula of L'Or? Kids. It's creamy formula leaves hair soft, smooth, manageable and extra shiny.

Get hooked at Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃ©al Paris

LOREAL Because we're worth it too!

Online Grocery Shopping & Delivery Service - Tesco.com


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky (8 DVD and 126 Page Book Set [2008]) £25.55 (with discount voucher) + Free Delivery @ Borders*

This is the definitive review of the music of Pink Floyd album by album. These eight DVDs represent the most painstaking and detailed exploration of the work ever undertaken. Featuring extensive archive interviews with Syd Barrett, Roger Waters, Nick Mason, Richard Wright and David Gilmour alongside rare footage of Pink Floyd in performance from film and television archives around the globe, this authoritative independent review is essential viewing for every Pink Floyd fan. THE BOOK Also included is the 126 page book Pink Floyd And The Critics the best-selling study of the music of Pink Floyd. THE EIGHT DVDS 1. Piper at the Gates of Dawn 2. Saucerful of Secrets 3. Ummagumma 4. Atom Heart Mother 5. Meddle/Dark Side of the Moon 6. Wish You Were Here/Animals 7. The Wall/The Final Cut 8. Momentary Lapse of Reason/Division Bell

Synopsis
This collector's set features eight discs and a 126-page book. Includes: 'Piper At The Gates Of Dawn', 'Saucerful Of Secrets', 'Ummagumma', 'Atom Heart Mother', 'Meddle/Dark Side Of The Moon', 'Wish You Were Here/Animals', 'The Wall/Final Cut' and 'Momentary Lapse Of Reason/Division Bell'.

Discount: 10 - 20%
Minimum Spend: £15.00
Promotional Code: EGG10 or EGG20
Expiry: Add an expiry date
Applies to: EVERYTHING
Instructions: Enter Code: EGG 10 - 10% OFF orders £15+
Enter Code: EGG 20 - 20% OFF orders £25+

Offer is available instore as well with the downloadable PDF

Pink Floyd: The Great Gig In The Sky by Pink Floyd and Pink Floyd (DVD / With Book) - DVDs at Borders


----------



## doggiesgalore

Lily's Mum said:


> *Pink Floyd - The Great Gig In The Sky (8 DVD and 126 Page Book Set [2008]) £25.55 (with discount voucher) + Free Delivery @ Borders*
> 
> This is the definitive review of the music of Pink Floyd album by album. These eight DVDs represent the most painstaking and detailed exploration of the work ever undertaken. Featuring extensive archive interviews with Syd Barrett, Roger Waters, Nick Mason, Richard Wright and David Gilmour alongside rare footage of Pink Floyd in performance from film and television archives around the globe, this authoritative independent review is essential viewing for every Pink Floyd fan. THE BOOK Also included is the 126 page book Pink Floyd And The Critics the best-selling study of the music of Pink Floyd. THE EIGHT DVDS 1. Piper at the Gates of Dawn 2. Saucerful of Secrets 3. Ummagumma 4. Atom Heart Mother 5. Meddle/Dark Side of the Moon 6. Wish You Were Here/Animals 7. The Wall/The Final Cut 8. Momentary Lapse of Reason/Division Bell
> 
> Synopsis
> This collector's set features eight discs and a 126-page book. Includes: 'Piper At The Gates Of Dawn', 'Saucerful Of Secrets', 'Ummagumma', 'Atom Heart Mother', 'Meddle/Dark Side Of The Moon', 'Wish You Were Here/Animals', 'The Wall/Final Cut' and 'Momentary Lapse Of Reason/Division Bell'.
> 
> Discount: 10 - 20%
> Minimum Spend: £15.00
> Promotional Code: EGG10 or EGG20
> Expiry: Add an expiry date
> Applies to: EVERYTHING
> Instructions: Enter Code: EGG 10 - 10% OFF orders £15+
> Enter Code: EGG 20 - 20% OFF orders £25+
> 
> Offer is available instore as well with the downloadable PDF
> 
> Pink Floyd: The Great Gig In The Sky by Pink Floyd and Pink Floyd (DVD / With Book) - DVDs at Borders


Thanks very much for the above credit crunch tip Lily's mum. I've now purchased this item for my hubby's bd in May. It's a lot cheaper than Amazon with the code!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Fresh 10" pizzas at ASDA in pepperoni and cheese melt varieties was £2.38 now only £1*

Deep pan, Thin and crispy and stonebaked varieties in pepperoni and cheese melt varieties. Good value for nice fresh pizzas. Online and Instore.

ASDA


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Costa Dorada (salou) holiday for £20.50p per person for a week including flights @ Eurocamp*

NOW ONLY £20.50p per person using the attached £50 off code *****
Ok thought id post this as it is just SO cheap.

This would be good for someone on a VERY tight budget.

This is available on a number of dates throughout May and June for example see below.

Ok flights would be with ryanair on 12th May returning on 19th from Stansted (other airports areBirmingham, Bournemouth, Bristal, East midlands, Glasgow and Luton available at same cost ) for this price you will need to pay with visa electron and pack your clothes into hand luggage ( It costs about an extra £30 to take hold luggage maybe you could take 1 between 4 and the rest have hand luggage)

Now to the accomodation - Eurocamp have 50% off sale at the moment so staying at the Park Playa Bara complex near to salou - 
and staying in a Luxury tent - These tents are supurb - they have there own kitchen and seperate bedrooms WITH BEDS - The price for this is £112 for the week split this between 4 = £28 - you can also have a 2 bedroom mobile home if you dont fancy the tent this will cost £148 or £37 each

The flights cost £5 return each making £33 each for a weeks holiday (based on 4 sharing)

Now I know this isnt for everybody but would be great for those that just want a real budget getaway - I think it would be an adventure!

Discount: £50
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: 09ENQ50

Park Playa Bara campsite in Costa Dorada - self catering holiday - Eurocamp


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Choose Between 4 FREE Tena Zest for Life Sample Packs*

This is for our older members !!!!

Choose between 4 separate Tena Zest for Life Sample Packs to receive for FREE! Click the sample pack on the left of the screen you'd like and then complete your details on the following page. Tena products are just as discreet and as comfortable to wear as feminine products. Tena provides a whole line for every incontinence issue

TENA Zest for Life


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Queen On Fire: Live At The Bowl: 2cd - £2.99 delivered @ HMV + Quidco*

Disc 1

FLASH 
THE HERO
WE WILL ROCK YOU (FAST)
ACTION THIS DAY
PLAY THE GAME
STAYING POWER
SOMEBODY TO LOVE
NOW I'M HERE
LOVE OF MY LIFE (REPRISE)
SAVE ME
BACK CHAT
Disc 2

GET DOWN MAKE LOVE
GUITAR SOLO
UNDER PRESSURE
FAT BOTTOMED GIRLS
CRAZY LITTLE THING CALLED LOVE
BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY
TIE YOUR MOTHER DOWN
ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST
SHEER HEART ATTACK
WE WILL ROCK YOU
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN

hmv.com: music: Queen On Fire: Live At The Bowl: 2cd (2004)


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Imperia Italian 505, 9 Piece Pasta Factory Gift Set includes Pasta Machine reduced from £160 to £38.61 delivered - Mamma Mia this is cheap!! @ Amazon*

Amazing price, never been this low before - maybe won't last long so get in there if you want one! This pasta factory set has all the necessary tools and gadgets to make a variety of fresh homemade pasta. It will allow you to make tagliatelle, lasagne or ravioli with your own custom made fillings. The pasta can be made in six thicknesses using the settings.
The nine piece set includes a durable pasta machine which is precision engineered in heavy duty chrome plated steel. The pasta machine is easy to use with a detachable, rotating handle and a secure clamp which allows you to securely fix the machine to work surfaces. Included in the set are attachment cutters which fit onto the pasta machine, the attachments can be used to make macaroni, ravioli and spaghetti. Additional tools are also included to aid the pasta making process such a pasta brush, roller and wooden scoops which can be useful for scooping flour.
Fresh homemade pasta will give you the satisfaction of producing pasta yourself by using your very own selected ingredients. The set allows you to make your favourite recipes but also gives you scope for a little creativity. Why not try a creamy mushroom tagliatelle with fresh homemade tagliatelle. Ingredients include ¼ diced onion, 25g dried mushrooms, soaked in hot water, drained and liquid reserved, 3 tbsp olive oil, 150g cooked homemade tagliatelle and 50ml double cream. Simply add the oil and onions in a large pot and heat until the onions are soft. Then, chop the drained mushrooms and add them to the pan along with the reserved mushroom liquid, simmering for two minutes. Then add the pasta and cream, season and enjoy.

This pasta set would also make an ideal gift for a cooking enthusiast.

Box Contents

x1 Pasta Machine

x4 Detachable Cutters

x1 Pasta Brush

x1 Pasta Roller

Ravioli Tools

x2 Wooden Scoops

Imperia Italian 505, 9 Piece Pasta Factory Gift Set includes Pasta Machine: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Lily's Mum

*30% off ANYTHING at Additions Direct until 30 April. Tons of Deals!*

Discount: 30%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: XX057
Expiry: 30/04/2009
Applies to: First Order Only!
Instructions: Additions Direct are advertising an amazing 30% discount code - for first orders only - publicly on their website. So importantly, for those of you worried about the discount not being honoured, this means that you don't have to have been personally sent this code in order to use it. The offer is shown clearly in their 'Offers' section of the site and applies to ANY items on the site.

Because of such a massive discount, it means there are now hundreds of bargains on the site so expect tons of other deals to appear because of this code. Here's just a few I worked out...

Playstation 3 80GB - £208.79
Nintendo DSi Console Black - £104.30
XBOX 360 Elite System - £160.30
XBOX 360 60Gb Premium System - £118.30
Nintendo DS Lite black console plus Brain Training - £83.30
Apple 32Gb iPod Touch - £202.30
Apple 16Gb iPod Touch - £153.30

They also take off the current VAT difference in addition! Plus there's 8% Quidco available too so it gets even better!! Good luck everybody!

Literally hundreds of bargains to be had if you're planning to spend over £100 at Additions Direct. If you're spending under £100 then some of the other discount codes are better than this, but on anything over £100 this can't be beaten! There is no minimum spend though!

It states "The percentage discount will apply to goods bought up to a maximum value of £500." Not sure if this means the maximum value of your order is £500, or if you can spend up to £1666.65 and get a full £500 discount?

Additions Direct - Shop For All the Latest in Fashion and Homeware


----------



## Lily's Mum

*5 Pack (MULTIPACK) Of Cadburys Wispa Bars for £1 @ Iceland*

5 Pack of Cadburys Wispa bars are going to be £1 from WEDNESDAY onwards not sure how long the deal will last but all stores will have plenty of stock. Just seen the poster. Each bar works out to be 20p BARGAIN imo


----------



## Guest

Thought i would add a couple

Tesco (the big stores) are selling kids shortie wetsuits for £13.00.

Vertbaudet (lovely childrens & maternity clothing, toys and furniture) have 20% off everything at the moment

Vertbaudet â Maternity, Baby & Kidsâ fashion & homes collections at great prices


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Nintendo Ds Lite Clearance @ Morrisons £65*

as of tomorrow morrisons will be selling all their ds lites for £65

all colours and all stores

indvidual store allocations apply

not sure for how long


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Carlsberg Export 15 x 330ml Cans only £5 at Asda*

Carlsberg Export 15 x 330ml Cans only £5 at Asda

Two huge stacks just appeared this morning at Asda Corby by the front door. Seems to be instore only as can't find the deal online.

Barcode 501632577487


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Cut And Finish In A Hair Group Salon only £5!! + Quidco!! Think makes it only £4.80!!!!! FREE VIP paintballing 4 upto 8 people now included!!*

**On receipt of your order, you will now get a gift voucher with instructions of how to claim**
http://media.play.com/ContentDocs/ExpMoreFreePaintball.pdf

For those of you that missed or didn't see the recent deals from Asda, play.com are now doing a Cut And Finish In A Hair Group Salon only £5!!

I know some people will be voting cold cos of this n that but at the end of the day, you're gonna be going to enjoy professional styling at a top independent salon.
You're gonna be getting a consultation to discuss what look you'd like, then a hair wash and head massage and then a cut and finish (blow dry). 
Don't think you can go that wrong for a fiver n just think of the brownie points ur gonna get with the mrs 

Treat yourself with this professional hair cut and finish.

A salon professional haircut can transform your look adding style, vibrancy and confidence. So, here's the chance to enjoy professional styling at a top independent salon near you with The Hair Group, the UK's fastest growing group of independent hair salons. The group prides itself on only allowing salons with skilled technical abilities to join so you can be sure you will love your new look.

On arrival at your booked time you will have a consultation to discuss your look. This is then followed by a hair wash and head massage. Once this is done you will have a cut and finish (blow dry). You are welcome to choose any additional services but these will be charged at a standard rate by the salon.

To find a hair salon in your local area go to hairgroup.co.uk

** Also minus quidco which i think is 4%? so brings it down to £4.80 if my maths is right (altho im sure someone will tell me if its differnt lol) **

**On receipt of your order, you will now get a gift voucher with instructions of how to claim**
http://media.play.com/ContentDocs/ExpMoreFreePaintball.pdf

For those of you that missed or didn't see the recent deals from Asda, play.com are now doing a Cut And Finish In A Hair Group Salon only £5!!

I know some people will be voting cold cos of this n that but at the end of the day, you're gonna be going to enjoy professional styling at a top independent salon.
You're gonna be getting a consultation to discuss what look you'd like, then a hair wash and head massage and then a cut and finish (blow dry). 
Don't think you can go that wrong for a fiver n just think of the brownie points ur gonna get with the mrs 

Treat yourself with this professional hair cut and finish.

A salon professional haircut can transform your look adding style, vibrancy and confidence. So, here's the chance to enjoy professional styling at a top independent salon near you with The Hair Group, the UK's fastest growing group of independent hair salons. The group prides itself on only allowing salons with skilled technical abilities to join so you can be sure you will love your new look.

On arrival at your booked time you will have a consultation to discuss your look. This is then followed by a hair wash and head massage. Once this is done you will have a cut and finish (blow dry). You are welcome to choose any additional services but these will be charged at a standard rate by the salon.

To find a hair salon in your local area go to hairgroup.co.uk

** Also minus quidco which i think is 4%? so brings it down to £4.80 if my maths is right (altho im sure someone will tell me if its differnt lol) **


----------



## archiebaby

lilys mum,i know i am not very computer literate but i keep getting just a page up and cant do nothing with it, help please???


----------



## archiebaby

sorry i meant for the hairdressing thingy?


----------



## Lily's Mum

archiebaby said:


> sorry i meant for the hairdressing thingy?


oops sorry Archies Mum - didn't put the right link up.

Here you go

Play.com (UK) : Cut And Finish In A Hair Group Salon : Gadgets - Free Delivery


----------



## archiebaby

thank you thats great, do you know anyone who has taken this offer, just a bit dubious of giving my details over?


----------



## neilmunch

i have not taken the offer up personly but ive got to say everything from the service to the offers on play dot com is superb and i get quite alot of stuff off them every month and never once had a problem. 

Pets


----------



## Guest

yep i use play.com too, highly reccomended x


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Free Freeview TV to your mobile, laptop, wifi device, or PC*

18 FREEVIEW CHANNELS AVAILABLE TO MOBILE DEVICES AND PCS (dont use on mobiles without unlimited downloads)

For mobiles, first you need to download the Skyfire mobile browser. Its developers have concentrated on speed and supporting streaming, so its perfect for displaying streamed TV. For normal PCs or over wifi your standard browser will probably be fine.

SKyfire works through their servers. It detects your phone type when you download it, and formats your viewing for your specific phone.

You normally see the page in under 10 seconds, although as a poor res full webpage, you then need to zoom in to what you want to see - but it is faster than what else seems on offer.

Skyfire: Free mobile browser. The PC web on your phone. Real fast.

The browser is pretty good for streaming content, and so if you view this site - it enables streaming TV to your phone if you register for the site.

TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again

Its going to be heavy on data, so really best with wifi - although works almost as well in a good 3G reception area.

Alternately you can use the site alone for TV to your PC over broadband.

Needless to say - this is only available online only.

Even if your data package claims to be unlimited you need to check if unlimited is as low as the 24meg virgin claim - as its then onto a couple of quid per meg after that - so you could pay virgin hundreds or thousands of pounds a month if you used this heavily. So check your limits and keep a track of your bandwidth if the limit is low.

TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again


----------



## Lily's Mum

*True Utility Pocket Tools - Maxi Tool RRP £29.99, £5.99 DELIVERED @ 7dayshop*

Efficiency to the max! This is a Multi-tool with practically everything you might need for outdoor activities, DIY and everyday jobs. Its the perfect heavy-duty all rounder.

Features
serrated needle nosed pliers & wire cutters
bottle opener & flat head screwdriver
12 bit drive set
can opener
knife blade
file
bradawl
scissors
Material: stainless steel
Weight: 346g

7dayshop.com - Online Store


----------



## Cat Detective

Not sure if anyone has posted this

Trophy pet foods, they deliver the samples to you apparently !

Trophy Pet Foods - Free Samples


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Top 5 Scrappage Scheme Cars for under £5,000*

I know i'll probably get the ice cold vote for mentioning the scrappage scheme.
Not a big fan of the scheme myself, but their a few low priced cars to be had if you
do have an old banger on its last legs.

But i have searched out the best deals for anyone looking to get rid of their old 
banger and upgrade to something newer, without spending a fortune.

So i have found the best scrappage deals for under £5,000.

Most of the cars below only have a ROAD TAX duty of £35 and do over 45 MPG (Combined).

Kia Picanto (5 Door) - £4,195 
Warranty - 3 years unlimited mileage
12 Months Road tax - £35
Engine - 1.0 litre
MPG (Combined) - 57.6
Offer Found on Kia Website.

Volkswagen Fox (3 Door) - £4,845
Warranty - 3 years or 60,000 miles
12 Months Road Tax - £125
Engine - 1.2
MPG (Combined) - 46.3
Offer Found on Volkswagen Website.

Suzuki Alto SZ2 (5 Door) - £4,795
Warranty - 3 years or 60,000 miles
12 Months Road tax - £35
Engine - 1.0 litre
MPG (Combined) - 64.2
Offer Found on Suzuki Website.

Fiat Panda Eco (5 Door) - £4995
Warranty - 3 years or 60,000 miles
12 Months Road tax - £35
Engine - 1.1 Litre
MPG (Combined) - 56.5
Offer Found on Fiat Website.

Hyundai i10 Classic (5 Door) - £4995
Warranty - 5 years Unlimited Mileage
12 Months Road tax - £35
Engine - 1.2
MPG (Combined) - 56.5
Offer Found on Hyundai Website.

All car's above are the base models of their range as you would expect at these prices.
I did also find a New Perodua Kenari 1.0 GX 5Dr Mini MPV for £4,620.00... but come on
you would have to be really cheap to want to buy one of these.

Most of the car's above have most of the toy's you would expect, i.e electric windows, power steering,
cd player, remote locking... etc.

If your a badge snob the VW is not a bad price, but comes with no toy's like electric windows or remote 
locking, as that would take the price to nearer £5,500 for a VW Fox "Urban".
+ about 17 seconds to get to 60 mph!

If your not a badge snob the Hyundai i10 Classic is by far the best buy coming with all the toy's, including 
the sought after "AIR CONDITIONING".

All the above prices exclude Metallic Paint as most are charging an extra £150 - £350 extra. But you still get a not to bad range of colour as long as you like Red or White! Ha!...Ha!...

Remember a few key rules about the scrappage scheme:

Your CAR or VAN (upto 3.5 ton) must be 10 years or older (registered no later than 31st July 1999), MOT'd, Taxed & you must have owned it for at least 12 months.
SORN car owners will have to check with your local dealers as i noticed a Suzuki dealer offering the 
Suzuki Alto for £5,250 (ish), and it stated SORN cars excepted. So like i said just give your local
dealership a bell and check.

Hope this has been useful to anyone looking to get rid of their old banger in exchange for more 
economical, carbon friendly car!


----------



## Lily's Mum

*9 Kilos of Cadbury's Mini Eggs for £10 (RRP £89*

Cadbury's outlet shop at Gloucester Quays designer outlet have 9 KILO boxes of Mini Eggs for £10.

Great for kids parties (or adults!), or just for chocoholics.......

Cadbury's outlet shop at Gloucester Quays designer outlet have 9 KILO boxes of Mini Eggs for £10.


----------



## Lily's Mum

*CENTRE PARCS SPA DAY 2 PEOPLE FOR £79 USUALLY £79 EACH!!!!!!!!!!!*

POSTED THIS A WHILE AGO AND THE OFFER IS BACK ON - USUALLY £79 PER PERSON

THIS WILL GET 2 PEOPLE INTO THE SPA FOR THE DAY, LUNCH INCLUDED, AS WELL AS USE OF ALL THE USUAL CENTRE PARCS FACILITIES

Available from 8th June to 31st August 2009, Sunday - Friday (9.30am - 6.00pm)

To book call 08448 266200 and quote SPADAY.

Special Offers and Events | Aqua Sana, Center Parcs


----------



## Guest

Fantastic, going to book that for me and Mr R right now.

Fathers day treat


----------



## Tigerneko

Where do you find all these offers and stuff 

I love the mini eggs one - shame I don't live nearer


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Solid Teak Shower Panel with 4 Body Jets RRP £299 WAS £149 Del. for £50.09!*

Solid Teak Shower Panel with 4 Body Jets 
RRP £299 
WAS £149 
Del. for £50.09 with 10% voucher attached!

Plus Quidco!

The Ultimate in Showering Luxury!

High Quality Solid Teak Shower Panel

with 4 Multidirect Bodyjets

Large Rain Shower Head

Brassed Foot Wash

Hand Shower

Mirror

Glass Shelf

Height: 1300mm
Width: 280mm

Other Info: This unit is not thermostatic. It is fed by mains water supply. It is compatible with a combi boiler as long as there is a minimum water pressure of 2 bar.
More: World of Baths dealsTags: shower, world of baths (Add a tag)

Discount: 10%
Minimum Spend: £0.00
Promotional Code: extra10
Expiry: 19/06/2009

Modern Solid Teak Shower Panel with Body Massage Jets


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Money Saving on Laundry*

Hi ladies,

Check out green-issues.co.uk - sustainable solutions for daily problems
We have saved an absolute fortune on laundry & household cleaning costs, by using these.

In my opinion nothing cleans cloth nappies & stained baby grows better than these!

xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum

*Florida £739pp including unlimited tickets @ Thomas Cook*

I have been looking for a good deal to Florida this summer and found this in my local Thomas Cook's window. The girl said that it was flying from london gatwick on the 9th July 2009 for 14 nights staying in a 3* on international drive and included unlimted entrance to all the Disney parks, Disney water parks, Universal Studios, Universal Islands of adventre, City walk and a 1 day shopping trip including lunch. She said they had other dates available but the price may differ slightly and that for £50 I could upgrade to include Busch gardens and Discovery Cove entrance. 
I have been looking for a while most prices are £700 just for the flights and hotel, I have tried to find it on there website but it keeps showing an error so you may need to call the store.

Hi I have just called Thomas Cook to clarify the offer and they said that it includes unlimited entarance to Disney, Disney water parks, Universal studios, Universal Islands of adventure, City walk, SeaWorld, Aquatica & 1 day shopping trip with lunch. 
If you pay an extra £50 it also includes Busch gardens & 1 day entrance to Discovery Cove but it's a non-swim ticket and kids eat free cards. 
If you want to swim with the Dolphins at Discovery cove then it another £96.

I still can't find it on the website so you may need to call the store 0845 3089347.

Hope this helps x

Book cheap holidays and holiday deals at thomascook.com


----------

